# Goccia di buio



## nuovo87 (30 Aprile 2015)

Cinque anni di fidanzamento passati tra alti e bassi, scoprendo amicizie false come una 60€ di carta, condividendo la quotidianità, superando momenti davvero difficili che la vita ci ha posto davanti, come il suicidio di un caro amico, lutti di persone care. Ci siamo supportati a vicenda in ogni occasione. 

Poi vengo trasferito per lavoro in un'altra città, lei entra in uno stato di buio che la porta a chiudersi totalmente con me e con il mondo e si sente sotto pressione da parte dei suoi che le parlano solo di quanto mi fa stare male questo suo stato.

Inizia il distacco, tensioni e indifferenza nei momenti più difficili per la mia carriera lavorativa e di vita lontano dalla città in cui sono cresciuto. Mi assicura che non ci sono altri. 
Fino a quando non decido di lasciarla per disperazione, dato che non accetta aperture o vie di risoluzione e dice di non provare più nulla per me. Lei non ha il coraggio di farlo.

Dopo pochi mesi ci riavviciniamo in maniera del tutto spontanea. Lei viene a trovarmi sul luogo di lavoro nell'altra città senza preavviso dicendo di voler trasferirsi da me e ricominciare da zero. Passiamo dei giorni magnifici e ci amiamo come due persone mature e che si vogliono sotto tutti i punti di vista.

Poi, prima di andar via mi confessa di essere stata a letto con un altro, pochi giorni dopo esserci lasciati, poi di nuovo a distanza di venti giorni.

Lì per lì non reagisco, perché non mi rendo conto della situazione e le dico che è libera di vivere come meglio crede. Il giorno successivo, dopo la sua partenza, scoppio senza preavviso scivolando in un male unico. 

Lei non ha mai smesso di riprovarci con me, in ogni modo, senza mai cadere nello squallido e dimostrando quanto fosse pentita del gesto. Le ho detto che la sua è stata una scelta, non un errore e che non stavo con lei per tenerla in gabbia.

Pur non essendo più la stessa persona, continuo a provare qualcosa di forte nei suoi confronti e le ho permesso di rientrare nella mia vita. 

Grazie per lo sfogo.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Cinque anni di fidanzamento passati tra alti e bassi, scoprendo amicizie false come una 60€ di carta, condividendo la quotidianità, superando momenti davvero difficili che la vita ci ha posto davanti, come il suicidio di un caro amico, lutti di persone care. Ci siamo supportati a vicenda in ogni occasione.
> 
> Poi vengo trasferito per lavoro in un'altra città, lei entra in uno stato di buio che la porta a chiudersi totalmente con me e con il mondo e si sente sotto pressione da parte dei suoi che le parlano solo di quanto mi fa stare male questo suo stato.
> 
> ...


Ti sei sentito tradito nonostante in quel periodo non eravate più una coppia ?


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Grazie per lo sfogo.


Benvenuto.


----------



## Traccia (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti sei sentito tradito nonostante in quel periodo non eravate più una coppia ?


E se lei lo avesse tradito durante il loro rapporto di coppia?
Forse è questo dubbio, anche, che fa star male nuovo?
Io ce l'avrei...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> E se lei lo avesse tradito durante il loro rapporto di coppia?
> Forse è questo dubbio, anche, che fa star male nuovo?
> Io ce l'avrei...


Dici che ha questo dubbio ? potrebbe essere, vediamo se chiarisce


----------



## Traccia (30 Aprile 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Cinque anni di fidanzamento passati tra alti e bassi, scoprendo amicizie false come una 60€ di carta, condividendo la quotidianità, superando momenti davvero difficili che la vita ci ha posto davanti, come il suicidio di un caro amico, lutti di persone care. Ci siamo supportati a vicenda in ogni occasione.
> 
> Poi vengo trasferito per lavoro in un'altra città, lei entra in uno stato di buio che la porta a chiudersi totalmente con me e con il mondo e si sente sotto pressione da parte dei suoi che le parlano solo di quanto mi fa stare male questo suo stato.
> 
> ...


Ciao...quanto tempo fa è accaduto ciò? Ed ora tra di voi come va?


----------



## Traccia (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici che ha questo dubbio ? potrebbe essere, vediamo se chiarisce


Si...anche perche dove cavolo lo trovi uno fresco fresco con cui andare a letto immediatamente dopo esserti lasciata?
O ce lavevi da prima (probabile) oppure (peggio mi sento) l'hai trovato in fretta e furia APPENA chiusa una storia di 5anni, quando in teoria dovresti stare sotto ad un treno....
Però magari son malpensante io...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Si...anche perche dove cavolo lo trovi uno fresco fresco con cui andare a letto immediatamente dopo esserti lasciata?
> O ce lavevi da prima (probabile) oppure (peggio mi sento) l'hai trovato in fretta e furia APPENA chiusa una storia di 5anni, quando in teoria dovresti stare sotto ad un treno....
> Però magari son malpensante io...


Magari è una persona già conosciuta con la quale c'era sintonia, capita


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Cinque anni di fidanzamento passati tra alti e bassi, scoprendo amicizie false come una 60€ di carta, condividendo la quotidianità, superando momenti davvero difficili che la vita ci ha posto davanti, come il suicidio di un caro amico, lutti di persone care. Ci siamo supportati a vicenda in ogni occasione.
> 
> Poi vengo trasferito per lavoro in un'altra città, lei entra in uno stato di buio che la porta a chiudersi totalmente con me e con il mondo e si sente sotto pressione da parte dei suoi che le parlano solo di quanto mi fa stare male questo suo stato.
> 
> ...


Da quel poco che ho letto mi viene da dirti che hai fatto benissimo


----------



## Traccia (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Magari è una persona già conosciuta con la quale c'era sintonia, capita


Dici? Si anche. Vediamo cosa ci dice Nuovo.

Io invece continuo a farmi i film, ossia che dopo pochi mesi, quando la storia con l'altro è finita, lei si è riavvicinata a Nuovo..addirittura andandolo a trovare nell'altra città e proponendo di trasferirsi li...
Tutto d'un tratto, dopo mesi, fa ciò che aveva senso fare prima...? Cosa è cambiato in pochi mesi se non aver vissuto laltra esperienza e capito che non ci aggradava?
A me puzza di corna durante la storia.
Si è fatta lasciare, si è vissuta la sua esperienza, è tornata all'ovile... Ahahhaah ciaaack si gira!

Ad ogni modo, qualsiasi cosa sia accaduta, secondo me, ci sta che Nuovo, innamorato, le abbia riaperto la porta ed offerto altra chance.
Bisogna però ricominciare senza massacro di dubbi e paure. Ma con un atto di fede e ributtandosi nella storia puri, altrimenti si rischia di viverla male, straziati dai dubbi e fantasmi. E più che nuovo inizio diventa un incubo.


----------



## Tessa (1 Maggio 2015)

Ciao Nuovo,
vedi come vanno le cose adesso. Ti senti amato? Allora non ci pensare piu'. E' stato uno sbandamento. Puo' capitare. Inoltre e' stata sincera, sia prima, dicendoti che non era piu' sicura di amarti, sia dopo, confessandoti di avere avuto un altro. 
Sul fatto che l'altro sia stata la causa prima del suo allontanamento emotivo non ho alcun dubbio. 
Ma si e' rivelato un fuoco di paglia....


----------



## Eratò (1 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao Nuovo,
> vedi come vanno le cose adesso. Ti senti amato? Allora non ci pensare piu'. E' stato uno sbandamento. Puo' capitare. Inoltre e' stata sincera, sia prima, dicendoti che non era piu' sicura di amarti, sia dopo, confessandoti di avere avuto un altro.
> Sul fatto che l'altro sia stata la causa prima del suo allontanamento emotivo non ho alcun dubbio.
> Ma si e' rivelato un fuoco di paglia....


Quoto.Avrebbe potuto tenere tutto per sé e non raccontare niente....


----------



## nuovo87 (1 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Magari è una persona già conosciuta con la quale c'era sintonia, capita


Lei ha confessato tutto, facendomi leggere anche le conversazioni. Ha iniziato a sentirlo da quando l'ho trascurata per motivi di lavoro, ovvero dagli inizi di novembre. Il tradimento vero e proprio l'ha voluto lei, nove giorni dopo esserci allontanati.

Lo conosceva già, aveva avuto una mezza relazione molto tempo prima di conoscermi.

Sapete cosa fa più male? Quando è iniziata la sua crisi personale, che ha coinvolto inevitabilmente la coppia, non faceva altro che dormire non uscendo mai di casa. Ha cambiato atteggiamento con tutte le persone che le stavano intorno e si è persino fratturata una mano quando i suoi le hanno intimato di cacciarla di casa se mi avesse lasciato. In tutto ciò io non facevo altro che preoccuparmi per lei, lasciandole anche aria per riprendersi.


----------



## nuovo87 (1 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti sei sentito tradito nonostante in quel periodo non eravate più una coppia ?


No prima di lasciarci non mi sono mai sentito tradito. Mi sono sentito sprofondare dopo il suo ritorno, circa due mesi, quando ha confessato. 

Poteva anche non dirmi nulla. L'ha fatto e sta dimostrando ogni giorno di voler stare con me.
Immaginate che vivo a distanza e ogni settimana, a scapito del suo lavoro, viene a trovarmi.


----------



## nuovo87 (1 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Dici? Si anche. Vediamo cosa ci dice Nuovo.
> 
> Io invece continuo a farmi i film, ossia che dopo pochi mesi, quando la storia con l'altro è finita, lei si è riavvicinata a Nuovo..addirittura andandolo a trovare nell'altra città e proponendo di trasferirsi li...
> Tutto d'un tratto, dopo mesi, fa ciò che aveva senso fare prima...? Cosa è cambiato in pochi mesi se non aver vissuto laltra esperienza e capito che non ci aggradava?
> ...



Leggendo le sue conversazioni con l'altro, è stata lei a chiudere dicendogli che è stato solo uno sfogo e che ha commesso un grave errore. L'altro voleva continuare a vederla.
Se aveva intenzione di prendermi in giro, poteva non dirmi nulla. Io non l'avrei mai scoperta e le cose sarebbero andate bene con me ignaro di tutto.

Sono qui a scrivere non perché ho dubbi o ho paura della storia. Ma perché costantemente sento un'ombra che mi ha cambiato in modo definitivo, in ogni ambito della mia vita.
Immaginate una goccia d'inchiostro nero in una caraffa d'acqua. 

Non so se si comprende il mio stato d'animo, che non è dipeso dal suo gesto in sé. è qualcosa di più profondo.


----------



## nuovo87 (1 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ciao...quanto tempo fa è accaduto ciò? Ed ora tra di voi come va?



L'ho lasciata i primi di gennaio, dopo una crisi di circa sei mesi, è stata con l'altro la seconda settimana del mese o poco prima, ci è riandata dopo una decina di giorni. Io continuavo a contattarla per sapere come stesse.
A fine marzo è tornata da me, senza preavviso. Ora ci stiamo frequentando e le cose vanno avanti in modo maturo. La vita di coppia è cambiata in meglio, seppur con uno strascico di nero.


----------



## nuovo87 (1 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quoto.Avrebbe potuto tenere tutto per sé e non raccontare niente....



Dopo averla lasciata, ho avuto varie avance da altre ragazze e non ho mai ceduto perché pensavo sempre a lei. Lei invece non ha avuto questa forza ed è stato necessario cadere per capire che era un errore.
Questo è l'ombra che mi porto dietro. Non ho dubbi su di noi, è come una macchia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Dopo averla lasciata, ho avuto varie avance da altre ragazze e non ho mai ceduto perché pensavo sempre a lei.* Lei invece non ha avuto questa forza* ed è stato necessario cadere per capire che era un errore.
> Questo è l'ombra che mi porto dietro. Non ho dubbi su di noi, è come una macchia.



ma vaffanculo, coglione
ma che uomini di merda ci sono in giro?
ma se lei leggesse sta cosa quanto esattamente pensi che ci metterebbe a scaricarti come meriti?


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Dopo averla lasciata, ho avuto varie avance da altre ragazze e non ho mai ceduto perché pensavo sempre a lei. Lei invece non ha avuto questa forza ed è stato necessario cadere per capire che era un errore.
> Questo è l'ombra che mi porto dietro. Non ho dubbi su di noi, è come una macchia.


Lei non ha avuto questa forza ed é stato necessario cadere per capire che era in errore?
Ma forza di che?


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma vaffanculo, coglione
> ma che uomini di merda ci sono in giro?
> ma se lei leggesse sta cosa quanto esattamente pensi che ci metterebbe a scaricarti come meriti?


Ah ecco.
Plaudo al tuo tocco gentile, quotando


----------



## spleen (1 Maggio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma vaffanculo, coglione
> ma che uomini di merda ci sono in giro?
> ma se lei leggesse sta cosa quanto esattamente pensi che ci metterebbe a scaricarti come meriti?


Chiaraaaaaaaaaaa........... !!!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma vaffanculo, coglione
> ma che uomini di merda ci sono in giro?
> ma se lei leggesse sta cosa quanto esattamente pensi che ci metterebbe a scaricarti come meriti?


Un po' brutale.
Io direi che Nuovo è estremamente egocentrico e riporta a se una fase depressiva di lei che mi dà l'idea che provenga da una famiglia molto repressiva e autoritaria.


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Chiaraaaaaaaaaaa........... !!!


E peró dai.
Non si poteva leggere.



Ciao nuovo. Scusaci a priori.
:carneval:


----------



## Eratò (1 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Dopo averla lasciata, ho avuto varie avance da altre ragazze e non ho mai ceduto perché pensavo sempre a lei. Lei invece non ha avuto questa forza ed è stato necessario cadere per capire che era un errore.
> Questo è l'ombra che mi porto dietro. Non ho dubbi su di noi, è come una macchia.


Ma scusa non stavate insieme...ti aveva detto che non ti ama...non eri tenuto a sapere della sua vita privata.Io non te l'avrei neanche detto sinceramente....e che era obbligata ad esserti fedele mentre con te non stava?Mah....


----------



## spleen (1 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> No prima di lasciarci non mi sono mai sentito tradito. Mi sono sentito sprofondare dopo il suo ritorno, circa due mesi, quando ha confessato.
> 
> Poteva anche non dirmi nulla. L'ha fatto e sta dimostrando ogni giorno di voler stare con me.
> Immaginate che vivo a distanza e ogni settimana, a scapito del suo lavoro, viene a trovarmi.


Se lei ti ha confessato qualcosa lo ha fatto anche per scaricarsi la coscienza, sapendo però nel suo intimo di "caricare"
te di questo problema.
E non è affatto una cosa da poco, come atteggiamento egoistico.
Attento, valuta le cose con attenzione da ora in poi.


----------



## Eratò (1 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Se lei ti ha confessato qualcosa lo ha fatto anche per scaricarsi la coscienza, sapendo però nel suo intimo di "caricare"
> te di questo problema.
> E non è affatto una cosa da poco, come atteggiamento egoistico.
> Attento, valuta le cose con attenzione da ora in poi.


Oppure voleva essere sincera perché si sentiva in colpa ed ingenuamente gliel'ha detto...


----------



## spleen (1 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Oppure voleva essere sincera perché si sentiva in colpa ed* ingenuamente* gliel'ha detto...


?


----------



## Eratò (1 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> ?


Non si dice "ingenuamente"?Insomma con ingenuità....È stata ingenua...Nel senso che erano fatti suoi dal momento in cui non stava con lui...No?:condom:


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> ?


Ingenuamente che lui potesse capire le motivazioni e che non era stato un tradimento.


----------



## spleen (1 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non si dice "ingenuamente"?Insomma con ingenuità....È stata ingenua...Nel senso che erano fatti suoi dal momento in cui non stava con lui...No?:condom:


No, no, non mi riferivo al lessico, la parola è giusta. 

Subconsciamente vuole coinvolgerlo. Questo dico io.
(Non ci vedo insomma un atteggiamento nè casuale nè di sottovalutazione).


----------



## Traccia (1 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Se lei ti ha confessato qualcosa lo ha fatto anche per scaricarsi la coscienza, sapendo però nel suo intimo di "caricare"
> te di questo problema.
> E non è affatto una cosa da poco, come atteggiamento egoistico.
> Attento, valuta le cose con attenzione da ora in poi.


io sono d'accordo... Nel senso che credo che un tradimento confessato, non scoperto, sia un atto volto a scaricarsi coscienza, mollare la palla allaltro (lavarsene le mani) ed estremamente violento perche fara del male lancinante a chi dovresti amare (e quindi proteggere, tutelare). Non riesco proprio a vedere il lato "buono" della rivelazione gratuita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Chiaraaaaaaaaaaa........... !!!





Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po' brutale.
> Io direi che Nuovo è estremamente egocentrico e riporta a se una fase depressiva di lei che mi dà l'idea che provenga da una famiglia molto repressiva e autoritaria.





Tebe ha detto:


> E peró dai.
> Non si poteva leggere.
> 
> 
> ...


Avete ragione.
Scusa Nuovo. Faccio ammenda, anche perché è effettivamente poco carino accogliere così.
Detto questo ribadisco  la sostanza del mio post


----------



## Caciottina (1 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Lei ha confessato tutto, facendomi leggere anche le conversazioni. Ha iniziato a sentirlo da quando l'ho trascurata per motivi di lavoro, ovvero dagli inizi di novembre. Il tradimento vero e proprio l'ha voluto lei, nove giorni dopo esserci allontanati.
> 
> Lo conosceva già, aveva avuto una mezza relazione molto tempo prima di conoscermi.
> 
> Sapete cosa fa più male? Quando è iniziata la sua crisi personale, che ha coinvolto inevitabilmente la coppia, non faceva altro che dormire non uscendo mai di casa. Ha cambiato atteggiamento con tutte le persone che le stavano intorno e si è persino fratturata una mano quando i suoi le hanno intimato di cacciarla di casa se mi avesse lasciato. In tutto ciò io non facevo altro che preoccuparmi per lei, lasciandole anche aria per riprendersi.


non stavate insieme, non e' stato tradimento.

questo e' un mantra che ripeto a me stessa va


----------



## Eratò (1 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> No, no, non mi riferivo al lessico, la parola è giusta.
> 
> Subconsciamente vuole coinvolgerlo. Questo dico io.
> (Non ci vedo insomma un atteggiamento nè casuale nè di sottovalutazione).


Cattiva fede non ne vedo...ma potrei sbagliarmi


----------



## Eratò (1 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> io sono d'accordo... Nel senso che credo che un tradimento confessato, non scoperto, sia un atto volto a scaricarsi coscienza, mollare la palla allaltro (lavarsene le mani) ed estremamente violento perche fara del male lancinante a chi dovresti amare (e quindi proteggere, tutelare). Non riesco proprio a vedere il lato "buono" della rivelazione gratuita.


Ma non lo ha tradito.Non stavano insieme e lei l'aveva detto chiaramente di non amarlo.


----------



## nuovo87 (1 Maggio 2015)

Da alcuni post che ho scritto credo i essermi spiegato male.
Il succo della storia è ci amiamo, ci cerchiamo e vogliamo costruire un futuro insieme. 
Non stavamo insieme, era libera di vivere, non le ho mai imposto nulla perché se nel rapporto manca l'aria non riuscirei a viverlo. 
Quella gliel'hanno fatta mancare i suoi con pressioni varie, tanto da affrettarla al matrimonio e cose simili.

Fa male solo sapere che è stato necessario un atto simile per ritrovarci.


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Dopo averla lasciata, ho avuto varie avance da altre ragazze e non ho mai ceduto perché pensavo sempre a lei. L*ei invece non ha avuto questa forza *ed è stato necessario cadere per capire che era un errore.
> Questo è l'ombra che mi porto dietro. Non ho dubbi su di noi, è come una macchia.


:facepalm::incazzato:
ma forza de che?


----------



## nuovo87 (1 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :facepalm::incazzato:
> ma forza de che?


Ragazzi non c'è bisogno di scaldarsi. Per forza intendo la capacità di risolvere la cosa in coppia senza coinvolgere una terza persona che si è solo divertita. Non ho spiegato tutto nei minimi particolari, ma questo ragazzo aveva trascorsi con me e ha colto la palla al balzo per vendicarsi.

Non ho anche detto che prima di lasciarci le avevo proposto di andarcene lontano da tutti per riflettere sulla situazione e scaricare le tensioni causate dalla famiglia.
Non dico che non fosse libera di fare quello che voleva, non stavamo insieme e non sono lì a controllarla col fucile.


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Ragazzi non c'è bisogno di scaldarsi. Per forza intendo la capacità di risolvere la cosa in coppia senza coinvolgere una terza persona che si è solo divertita. Non ho spiegato tutto nei minimi particolari, ma questo ragazzo aveva trascorsi con me e ha colto la palla al balzo per vendicarsi.
> 
> Non ho anche detto che prima di lasciarci le avevo proposto di andarcene lontano da tutti per riflettere sulla situazione e scaricare le tensioni causate dalla famiglia.
> Non dico che non fosse libera di fare quello che voleva, non stavamo insieme e non sono lì a controllarla col fucile.



Si, ma due persone "libere" possono fare come vogliono. vi eravate lasciati. non eravate più una coppia.


----------



## nuovo87 (1 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Si, ma due persone "libere" possono fare come vogliono. vi eravate lasciati. non eravate più una coppia.



Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa. Non ho scritto qui per mettere alla gogna la mia compagna, o per farmi consolare passando per la vittima di turno. è uno sfogo, per capire se questa ombra che sento fosse stata provata da altri.

Sono sicuro di quello che voglio, ci amiamo e il resto non conta.


----------



## Spot (1 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :facepalm::incazzato:
> ma forza de che?


Forse forza di affrontare un periodo di crisi affrontando sè stessa senza ricorrere a distrazioni immediate.

Cazzerola come siete agguerriti

Benuvenuto, comunque


----------



## sienne (1 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

strana interpretazione. Non è una macchia buia, ma un momento di luce. 
È bello capire cosa si vuole e cosa non si vuole ... soprattutto con una famiglia alle spalle che l'ha soffocata. 
Ora potete respirare. 


sienne


----------



## nuovo87 (1 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Forse forza di affrontare un periodo di crisi affrontando sè stessa senza ricorrere a distrazioni immediate.
> 
> Cazzerola come siete agguerriti
> 
> Benuvenuto, comunque


Grazie, intendevo proprio questo.


----------



## nuovo87 (1 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> strana interpretazione. Non è una macchia buia, ma un momento di luce.
> È bello capire cosa si vuole e cosa non si vuole ... soprattutto con una famiglia alle spalle che l'ha soffocata.
> ...


è bello vederlo come luce, grazie. Sentirsi diverso dopo un momento di crisi, fa parte del processo di crescita della coppia.


----------



## nuovo87 (1 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti sei sentito tradito nonostante in quel periodo non eravate più una coppia ?


Non è proprio sentirsi traditi, è un sentimento diverso, doloroso allo stesso modo ma che ha scavato a fondo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

Nuovo, dai retta ad un fesso. Mandala affanculo e liberati delle tue angosce. Questa non aveva le palle di dirti che flirtava con un altro, che si è scopato e rivoltato come un calzino, ci ha fatto i porci comodi facendosi sbattere un paio di volte, immaginala mentre si fa pluriorgasmicare mentre te stai laggiù a pensare il meglio per te, l'ha conosciuto meglio, ha visto che non era la sua via d'uscita per uscire dalle angosce e dai problemi e della distanza kilometrica fra voi, ed ha pensato così bene di venire da te all'improvviso per farti una sorpresa stile film romantico di serie b, dirti che voleva ricominciare da zero perchè jè andata male prima, e tu non lo sai. Donne cose, calci in bocca o pisellate nei denti e via. E ci stai ancora a pensare?


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Da alcuni post che ho scritto credo i essermi spiegato male.
> Il succo della storia è ci amiamo, ci cerchiamo e vogliamo costruire un futuro insieme.
> Non stavamo insieme, era libera di vivere, non le ho mai imposto nulla perché se nel rapporto manca l'aria non riuscirei a viverlo.
> Quella gliel'hanno fatta mancare i suoi con pressioni varie, tanto da affrettarla al matrimonio e cose simili.
> ...


Non deve fare male, perché senza di quello vi sareste persi definitivamente.
E credo sarebbe stato peggio.

I bicchieri sono anche mezzi pieni, non sempre mezzi vuoti.
E che cazzo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> I bicchieri sono anche mezzi pieni, non sempre mezzi vuoti.
> E che cazzo.


Sono sempre mezzi vuoti Tebe! Sempre. Volerlo pensare per essere ottimisti poi ce l'hai nel culo.


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Sono sempre mezzi vuoti Tebe! Sempre. Volerlo pensare per essere ottimisti poi ce l'hai nel culo.



Ciao

a dire il vero, non c'è nessun bicchiere. 
Lui l'ha lasciata durante un suo percorso di crisi profonda. 
E forse quel calcio a lei ha fatto bene, per cadere ancora più in giù. 
Si è rialzata da sola ... ha dimostrato di saper reagire. Ti sembra poco?


sienne


----------



## Eratò (2 Maggio 2015)

Ma non può essere che un gesto sia semplice per una volta senza nascondere chissà quale cattiveria o malvagità?Una parla senza pensarci e basta?


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Sono sempre mezzi vuoti Tebe! Sempre. Volerlo pensare per essere ottimisti poi ce l'hai nel culo.


Dissento fortemente.
Io li vedo sempre mezzi pieni.


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> Si è rialzata da sola ... ha dimostrato di saper reagire. Ti sembra poco?


Maddeche! Rialzata da sola?
L'animo umano è così vasto e penetrabile quanto impenetrabile. Se certe cose le capiamo è anche per la condivisione del nostro animo nero che vigila e vive con noi.
La signorina, stanca di una situazione pensava di trovare di meglio, e ci sta, lo accetto cazzo! Pensi di trovare di meglio e stare meglio, ok! Ma non tornare da me a sfrantecarmi i coglioni pensando di trovare qualcosa di meglio ancora perchè jè annata male a questa con l'altro. E me cojoni. Pedalare e di corsa! Questo poi manco c'ha figliato quindi è SALVO!


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dissento fortemente.
> Io li vedo sempre mezzi pieni.


Pessimista cosmico, sorry.


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dissento fortemente.
> Io li vedo sempre mezzi pieni.


Idem


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Pessimista cosmico, sorry.


Fratello di Leopardi?


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Idem


È perché siamo kreti
:mexican:


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> È perché siamo kreti
> :mexican:


Giusto. 
Doveva esserci una spiegazione


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fratello di Leopardi?


No lontano parente di Dio e Zio Adolf


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> No lontano parente di Dio e Zio Adolf


Zio chi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma vaffanculo, coglione
> ma che uomini di merda ci sono in giro?
> ma se lei leggesse sta cosa quanto esattamente pensi che ci metterebbe a scaricarti come meriti?



Ormai la gente invecchia senza crescere. Pieno di bambini fuori taglia. Deve essere colpa degli omogenizzati.


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Zio chi?


Sai quello morto nel '45?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa. Non ho scritto qui per mettere alla gogna la mia compagna, o per farmi consolare passando per la vittima di turno. è uno sfogo, per capire se questa ombra che sento fosse stata provata da altri.
> 
> 
> 
> Sono sicuro di quello che voglio, ci amiamo e il resto non conta.



Bon. Quindi adesso vuoi la morale al suo gesto. Tu hai smollato il colpo quando lei era in difficoltà. Chi non ha avuto la forza sei tu, mica lei. Restare quando va tutto bene sono capaci tutti.


----------



## nuovo87 (2 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bon. Quindi adesso vuoi la morale al suo gesto. Tu hai smollato il colpo quando lei era in difficoltà. Chi non ha avuto la forza sei tu, mica lei. Restare quando va tutto bene sono capaci tutti.


Non voglio nessuna morale. Credo di essermi spiegato bene. Facile giudicare così. 

Qui nessuno ha mollato, il periodo duro lo abbiamo passato entrambi a modo proprio. 
Ho deciso di lasciarla perché lei mi ha palesato di non amarmi più e non provare più nulla per me e non riusciva a compiere quel gesto. 
Costringerla a restare con me sarebbe stato un atto egoistico.

Non sto scrivendo qui per fare la vittima o avere ragione, è uno sfogo e un condividere, senza pretese.

Se poi questo forum serve ad insultare o giudicare una storia, o un comportamento, credo di aver sbagliato posto.


----------



## drusilla (2 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Non voglio nessuna morale. Credo di essermi spiegato bene. Facile giudicare così.
> 
> Qui nessuno ha mollato, il periodo duro lo abbiamo passato entrambi a modo proprio.
> Ho deciso di lasciarla perché lei mi ha palesato di non amarmi più e non provare più nulla per me e non riusciva a compiere quel gesto.
> ...


Se non sei capace di leggere critiche e opinioni opposte alle tue, allora sì hai sbagliato posto


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Non voglio nessuna morale. Credo di essermi spiegato bene. Facile giudicare così.
> 
> Qui nessuno ha mollato, il periodo duro lo abbiamo passato entrambi a modo proprio.
> Ho deciso di lasciarla perché lei mi ha palesato di non amarmi più e non provare più nulla per me e non riusciva a compiere quel gesto.
> ...


Ehi Nuovo, scusa, ma che pretendi? Cos'è abbiamo fatto centro? Ti sei sentito toccato perchè la tua Lei si è fatta sfrantecare l'ano da qualcun altro?
Se leggi c'è una varietà di consigli che possono esserti utili, perchè se tu hai un ombra, c'è gente qui che ha sofferto e soffre le pene dell'inferno, mentre te, non hai mai avuto la sfortuna di trovare la propria moglie o il proprio marito mentre venivano bombati o scopare altrui cazzi e vagine in flagranza di reato o scoprire il tutto.
La parola giudicare significa Esercitare la facoltà del giudizio: _essere capace_, _incapace di g_.; _g_. _con la testa propria_; anche, distinguere, discernere: _g_. _ciò che è bene e ciò che è male_; con uso intr.: _l’occhio giudica dei colori_, _l’orecchio dei suoni_. 

Credo che questo forum abbia ampia facoltà di giudizio dettata dall'esperienza amplai e mostruosamente vasta di chi ci scrive. Sta a te scernere quello che ti serve.

Ragazzi io su qs topic ho terminato.


----------



## Lostris (2 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Non voglio nessuna morale. Credo di essermi spiegato bene. Facile giudicare così.
> 
> Qui nessuno ha mollato, il periodo duro lo abbiamo passato entrambi a modo proprio.
> Ho deciso di lasciarla perché lei mi ha palesato di non amarmi più e non provare più nulla per me e non riusciva a compiere quel gesto.
> ...


Nessuno scrive qui per un semplice sfogo o per una condivisione alla ricerca di semplice comprensione.

Si scrive qui perché si cerca un confronto, perché, anche se è più difficile rendere a degli sconosciuti tutte le sfumature che noi riconosciamo nella nostra storia, in fondo se si vuole approfondire qualcosa emerge sempre la necessità di guardare ciò che si sta vivendo da un'altra prospettiva.

Prendi gli insulti e le critiche che ti hanno dato maggiormente fastidio e riflettici. Molto probabilmente colgono qualche verità su cui vale la pena di pensare.


----------



## Eratò (2 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Non voglio nessuna morale. Credo di essermi spiegato bene. Facile giudicare così.
> 
> Qui nessuno ha mollato, il periodo duro lo abbiamo passato entrambi a modo proprio.
> Ho deciso di lasciarla perché lei mi ha palesato di non amarmi più e non provare più nulla per me e non riusciva a compiere quel gesto.
> ...


Ma tu fai bene a parlarne...ma o riparti da zero e vivi la tua storia con rischi annessi e connessi(come tutte le storie) o lasci....Per quanto noi possiamo parlarne e discudirne chi la conosce sei tu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Non voglio nessuna morale. Credo di essermi spiegato bene. Facile giudicare così.
> 
> Qui nessuno ha mollato, il periodo duro lo abbiamo passato entrambi a modo proprio.
> Ho deciso di lasciarla perché lei mi ha palesato di non amarmi più e non provare più nulla per me e non riusciva a compiere quel gesto.
> ...


Abbi pazienza, ma la condivisione fine a se stessa, senza un ritorno è un po' come mangiare una prelibatezza quando hai il raffreddore: ti perdi tutto il gusto, è un vero peccato.
Quel dommage, dicono i francesi. 
Perchè allora non è condivisione, è indottrinamento.
Quello che si fa da un pulpito.
Allora mi chiedo: come mai sei salito su quel pulpito? Quale verbo pensavi di diffondere?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Non voglio nessuna morale. Credo di essermi spiegato bene. Facile giudicare così.
> 
> Qui nessuno ha mollato, il periodo duro lo abbiamo passato entrambi a modo proprio.
> Ho deciso di lasciarla perché lei mi ha palesato di non amarmi più e non provare più nulla per me e non riusciva a compiere quel gesto.
> ...



da ciò che hai scritto
Il vostro rapporto era condizionato dai suo genitori
lei soprattutto era minacciata dai suoi...
forse non era pronta a sposarsi ...forse non lo era perché 
appunto tu facevi parte integrante di una famiglia 
che doveva essere la sua famiglia e che invece 
sembra tenga più a te a un voi che al benessere suo...

Nelle crisi ci caschi dentro e non sai neppure il 
perché ...
nessuno può sapere che scherzi ci può fare il cervello in determinati 
momenti...
la sua "debolezza" forse sarà da considerarsi più una 
specie di rivalsa verso i suoi che una cosa fatta contro di te (visto la conoscenza con l'altro)
forse è un bene che ora tu lavori lontano e che venga lei ...
forse ora lei si sente libera di scegliere ed ha scelto te....


----------



## Frodo25 (3 Maggio 2015)

Sinceramente io mi stupisco sempre leggendo i vari commenti sulle varie storie. C'è sempre un fondo di cattiveria.  La donna è per forza una troia,  l'uomo per forza un coglione. .. non capisco. Non esistono altre vie. Non esiste per nessuno la possibilità che uno faccia un errore legato ad un momento difficile. No. Aveva sicuramente messo le corna prima. Se lo è cercato subito perché è troia. Ecco. Io non vi capisco. Anzi forse si. Avete un astio dentro legato sicuramente alle vostre vicende private che proiettate sul genere in maniera acritica.
Nuovo.... riprendono al tua donna che con sincerità e pentimento è tornata a te. E vedrai che questa parentesi  vi aiuterà a far crescere la vostra storia. E buona fortuna.


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2015)

Frodo25 ha detto:


> Sinceramente io mi stupisco sempre leggendo i vari commenti sulle varie storie. C'è sempre un fondo di cattiveria.  La donna è per forza una troia,  l'uomo per forza un coglione. .. non capisco. Non esistono altre vie. Non esiste per nessuno la possibilità che uno faccia un errore legato ad un momento difficile. No. Aveva sicuramente messo le corna prima. Se lo è cercato subito perché è troia. Ecco. Io non vi capisco. Anzi forse si. Avete un astio dentro legato sicuramente alle vostre vicende private che proiettate sul genere in maniera acritica.
> Nuovo.... riprendono al tua donna che con sincerità e pentimento è tornata a te. E vedrai che questa parentesi  vi aiuterà a far crescere la vostra storia. E buona fortuna.


Quoto.
Pure io rimango sempre un po stupita dalla "retroattivita" dei commenti dove si dice che sicuramente la storia era già cominciata prima.
Senza nessun tipo di prova tra l altro e leggendo lonsvolgimento del tutto, sempre secondo me, visti i problemi della coppia, non dava assolutamente adito a pensare ciò.
E quoto anche il tuo augurio, sempre se il nostro nuovo amico scende dal pulpito e smetta di pensare di essere stato tradito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2015)

Frodo25 ha detto:


> Sinceramente io mi stupisco sempre leggendo i vari commenti sulle varie storie. C'è sempre un fondo di cattiveria.  La donna è per forza una troia,  *l'uomo per forza un coglione*. .. non capisco. Non esistono altre vie. Non esiste per nessuno la possibilità che uno faccia un errore legato ad un momento difficile. No. Aveva sicuramente messo le corna prima. Se lo è cercato subito perché è troia. Ecco. Io non vi capisco. Anzi forse si. Avete un astio dentro legato sicuramente alle vostre vicende private che proiettate sul genere in maniera acritica.
> Nuovo.... riprendono al tua donna che con sincerità e pentimento è tornata a te. E vedrai che questa parentesi  vi aiuterà a far crescere la vostra storia. E buona fortuna.



non per forza, in questo caso
sforzati di leggere criticamente anche tu, suvvia.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Pure io rimango sempre un po stupita dalla "retroattivita" dei commenti dove si dice che sicuramente la storia era già cominciata prima.
> Senza nessun tipo di prova tra l altro e leggendo lonsvolgimento del tutto, sempre secondo me, visti i problemi della coppia, non dava assolutamente adito a pensare ciò.
> E quoto anche il tuo augurio, sempre se il nostro nuovo amico scende dal pulpito e smetta di pensare di essere stato tradito.


tebe 
ho letto tutto 
non mi sembra stia su un pulpito
e neanche pensa di essere stato tradito ...

io io leggo solo un uomo 
Che non capisce come per arrivare all'equilibrio 
trovato ora in questo momento (domani chissà)
che non capisce perché e dovuto passare ad affrontare 
cose che alla fine poi bastava discutere e risolvere...

ora mi guardo Pippi calze lunghe


----------



## Traccia (3 Maggio 2015)

Frodo25 ha detto:


> Sinceramente io mi stupisco sempre leggendo i vari commenti sulle varie storie. C'è sempre un fondo di cattiveria.  La donna è per forza una troia,  l'uomo per forza un coglione. .. non capisco. Non esistono altre vie. Non esiste per nessuno la possibilità che uno faccia un errore legato ad un momento difficile. No. Aveva sicuramente messo le corna prima. Se lo è cercato subito perché è troia. Ecco. Io non vi capisco. Anzi forse si. Avete un astio dentro legato sicuramente alle vostre vicende private che proiettate sul genere in maniera acritica.
> Nuovo.... riprendono al tua donna che con sincerità e pentimento è tornata a te. E vedrai che questa parentesi  vi aiuterà a far crescere la vostra storia. E buona fortuna.


Hai ragione 
Io ho fatto una illazione, supposizione che lei avesse un altro già da prima, è la prima cosa che la mia mente malpensante ha pensato, e lho ammesso. Ma sottoforma di domanda/provocazione / invito a pensare.
Nell'istante in cui Nuovo ha chiarito il tutto ho capito che non c'era nessuna dietrologia e amen.
Non gli ho dato del coglione, perché non lo penso e non mi permetterei mai,ma era più una provocazione alla quale mi ha risposto e finita lì...
Concordo con la tua visione.
Ci sono modi e modi di esprimere il proprio pensiero ed opinioni pur portando lo stesso contenuto.


----------



## Frodo25 (3 Maggio 2015)

La mia era una considerazione più generale... non legata a questa storia specifica.
Mi fa molto piacere leggere alcune condivisioni di quello che ho detto....significa questo questo è un gruppo di persone intelligenti capaci di autocritica


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Frodo25 ha detto:


> La mia era una considerazione più generale... non legata a questa storia specifica.
> Mi fa molto piacere leggere alcune condivisioni di quello che ho detto....significa questo questo è un gruppo di persone intelligenti capaci di autocritica



Se si condivide il tuo pensiero siamo un gruppo di persone intelligenti e capaci di autocritica?pensa un pò ,secondo me è proprio il contrario,la non condivisione è la spia di intelligenza,non allineamento e intelligenza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2015)

Frodo25 ha detto:


> La mia era una considerazione più generale... non legata a questa storia specifica.
> Mi fa molto piacere *leggere alcune condivisioni di quello che ho detto*....*significa che questo questo è un gruppo di persone intelligenti capaci di autocritica*


ottima deduzione :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se si condivide il tuo pensiero siamo un gruppo di persone intelligenti e capaci di autocritica?pensa un pò ,secondo me è proprio il contrario,la non condivisione è la spia di intelligenza,non allineamento e intelligenza.



un altro che non sa leggere opinioni diverse dalle sue


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> un altro che non sa leggere opinioni diverse dalle sue


Un altro non allineato.Chi arriva qui pensa sempre di veder scritto ciò che gli fa più comodo.


----------



## Frodo25 (3 Maggio 2015)

Allora è proprio un vizio. Stravolgere quello che uno scrive. Non è che se pensate come me siete intelligenti.... lo siete se siete capaci di mettervi in discussione. E soprattutto se siete in grado di non emettere sentenze ma di avere sempre il dubbio.... comunque... sinceramente. .   Non me ne frega niente... scrivete e pensate quello che volete....emettete  sentenze e fate piovere dal cielo la vostra smisurata sapienza ed esperienza


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2015)

*NO*



Frodo25 ha detto:


> Allora è proprio un vizio. Stravolgere quello che uno scrive. Non è che se pensate come me siete intelligenti.... lo siete se siete capaci di mettervi in discussione. E soprattutto se siete in grado di non emettere sentenze ma di avere sempre il dubbio.... comunque... sinceramente. .   Non me ne frega niente... scrivete e pensate quello che volete....emettete  sentenze e fate piovere dal cielo la vostra smisurata sapienza ed esperienza


Ho riportato semplicemente quello che hai scritto.Emettere sentenze?non siamo certo in tribunale,smisurata e sapienza ed esperienza?una tua sentenza o sarcasmo fuori luogo?io direi tutte e due le cose...


----------



## Frodo25 (3 Maggio 2015)

Vedi Oscuro.... si può essere anche ironici.... quando si scrive un post, non avendo il contatto visivo, basta mettere un emoticom  e così lo si fa intendere a chi legge....


----------



## nuovo87 (3 Maggio 2015)

Frodo25 ha detto:


> Sinceramente io mi stupisco sempre leggendo i vari commenti sulle varie storie. C'è sempre un fondo di cattiveria.  La donna è per forza una troia,  l'uomo per forza un coglione. .. non capisco. Non esistono altre vie. Non esiste per nessuno la possibilità che uno faccia un errore legato ad un momento difficile. No. Aveva sicuramente messo le corna prima. Se lo è cercato subito perché è troia. Ecco. Io non vi capisco. Anzi forse si. Avete un astio dentro legato sicuramente alle vostre vicende private che proiettate sul genere in maniera acritica.
> Nuovo.... riprendono al tua donna che con sincerità e pentimento è tornata a te. E vedrai che questa parentesi  vi aiuterà a far crescere la vostra storia. E buona fortuna.


Ti ringrazio, apprezzo il tuo punto di vista e lo condivido per portare avanti la storia. Se tutti si allontanassero per momenti di crisi non ci sarebbe alcuna crescita.


----------



## Daniele34 (3 Maggio 2015)

io penso che...

ognuno risponde seconde le proprie esperienze.

Per qualcuno esiste solo il bianco o il nero... altri riescono a vedere delle sfumature nel mezzo.

Alla fine la domanda è sempre la stessa: "vivere nel bianco e nel nero rischiando di perdere occasioni d'oro... o vivere nelle sfumature e rischiare di prenderla in quel posto?"

Alla fine si cerca e si tende a vedere le cose come più gli fanno comodo... è un 50/50 e l'importante è prendere una linea di azione... e non è semplice (per primo lo confermo).


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> tebe
> ho letto tutto
> non mi sembra stia su un pulpito
> e neanche pensa di essere stato tradito ...
> ...


Hai ragione, ma il pulpito a cui intendo io che leggendolo si sente tradito e in qualche modo migliore.
E tradito non è.
Alla fine non bastava discutere e risolvere, perché evidentemente lei e lui nonnerano inngrado di farlo.

Per me.


----------



## JON (4 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, apprezzo il tuo punto di vista e lo condivido per portare avanti la storia. Se tutti si allontanassero per momenti di crisi non ci sarebbe alcuna crescita.


Va bene la crescita come la intendi tu. Dopotutto passare anni e anni in coppia è questo che comporta, chiamiamola crescita.

Però non devi sottovalutare quel sintomo che ti ha portato a sfogarti qui, su questo forum, dove sei arrivato, probabilmente, per quella parola che ultimamente ti rimbalzava nel cervello..."tradimento".

Si è capito anche che il problema in se non è il tradimento, che poi non sussisterebbe nemmeno dato che vi eravate lasciati. Lasciamo pure perdere lei, la quale era evidentemente in crisi e in cerca di chissà cosa e che appena ne ha avuto la possibilità ha pensato bene di trovare una soluzione in un altra persona.

Il tuo problema, dicevo, è principalmente la perdita dell'esclusività. Quel sintomo non andrebbe sottovalutato, perché arriva in un momento sbagliato di quella crescita. Tra l'altro, a pensarci bene, lei è stata pure onesta e corretta a raccontarti tutto, forse per lei era necessario per ricostruirvi senza ombre e nell'intento di fare le cose per bene.
Ma come vedi a te la "macchia" resta, non è detto che il tempo la cancelli, anzi, magari il contrario. Forse era meglio si tenesse quel segreto e si impegnasse a ricominciare come effettivamente sta avvenendo.


----------



## nuovo87 (4 Maggio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Va bene la crescita come la intendi tu. Dopotutto passare anni e anni in coppia è questo che comporta, chiamiamola crescita.
> 
> Però non devi sottovalutare quel sintomo che ti ha portato a sfogarti qui, su questo forum, dove sei arrivato, probabilmente, per quella parola che ultimamente ti rimbalzava nel cervello..."tradimento".
> 
> ...



Ciao Jon, credo che sia proprio questa la macchia che mi fa stare male in alcuni momenti, la perdita dell'esclusività, perché effettivamente non è tradimento quello che provo. 
Parlarne qui serve anche per analizzare la situazione dall'esterno.

Ha fatto bene a parlarne, perché è stata onesta con me, anche se non era tenuta a farlo perché liberissima di fare quello che voleva dato che non eravamo insieme.

Stiamo bene insieme, ci cerchiamo e la vita in coppia è stupenda e non voglio assolutamente farmi influenzare, perché ogni storia è  a sé. La viviamo giorno per giorno.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Ciao Jon, credo che sia proprio questa la macchia che mi fa stare male in alcuni momenti, la perdita dell'esclusività, perché effettivamente non è tradimento quello che provo.
> Parlarne qui serve anche per analizzare la situazione dall'esterno.
> 
> Ha fatto bene a parlarne, perché è stata onesta con me, anche se non era tenuta a farlo perché liberissima di fare quello che voleva dato che non eravamo insieme.
> ...


per esclusività intendi 
che oltre a voi non avevate avuto altre esperienze ?


----------



## Tradito? (4 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Ciao Jon, credo che sia proprio questa la macchia che mi fa stare male in alcuni momenti, la perdita dell'esclusività, perché effettivamente non è tradimento quello che provo.
> Parlarne qui serve anche per analizzare la situazione dall'esterno.
> 
> Ha fatto bene a parlarne, perché è stata onesta con me, anche se non era tenuta a farlo perché liberissima di fare quello che voleva dato che non eravamo insieme.
> ...


L'unica cosa che conta per il futuro sono i motivi per cui e' tornata.


----------



## nuovo87 (4 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> per esclusività intendi
> che oltre a voi non avevate avuto altre esperienze ?


si ne avevamo avute varie in passato, ma durante la nostra storia non c'erano stati altri/e e nemmeno la necessitá di averne.


----------



## nuovo87 (4 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che conta per il futuro sono i motivi per cui e' tornata.


È questo che mi spinge a continuare, non avrebbe avuto senso tornare se non ci fossero stati sentimenti forti.


----------



## oceansize (4 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> È questo che mi spinge a continuare, non avrebbe avuto senso tornare se non ci fossero stati sentimenti forti.


mmm sarà. 
si può tornare per motivi a volte anche inconsapevoli che non sono necessariamente i sentimenti forti. 
però solo il tempo ve lo dirà


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> È questo che mi spinge a continuare, non avrebbe avuto senso tornare se non ci fossero stati sentimenti forti.


Ti ho letto con attenzione. Mi sembri un ospite di Marzullo: ti fai una domanda e ti dai una risposta m

A questo punto sorge spontanea la domanda: la vita è un sogno o i sogni aiutano a vivere?
Fuori dalla mediocre citazione, tu dichiari la tua fiducia nella relazione ma non sei convincente.
Non è importante, per me, che lei non ti abbia tecnicamente tradito se tu vedi l'acqua sporcata. Un sentire di questo tipo è la vera goccia d'inchiostro. Pensaci. Vivresti male tu e tormenteresti lei, se non lo superi emotivamente e ideologicamente.


----------



## Daniele34 (4 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho letto con attenzione. Mi sembri un ospite di Marzullo: ti fai una domanda e ti dai una risposta m
> 
> A questo punto sorge spontanea la domanda: la vita è un sogno o i sogni aiutano a vivere?
> Fuori dalla mediocre citazione, *tu dichiari la tua fiducia nella relazione ma non sei convincente.*
> Non è importante, per me, che lei non ti abbia tecnicamente tradito se tu vedi l'acqua sporcata. Un sentire di questo tipo è la vera goccia d'inchiostro. Pensaci. Vivresti male tu e tormenteresti lei, se non lo superi emotivamente e ideologicamente.


ma una volta traditi e consapevoli... si potrà mai essere più convinti di qualcosa in un rapporto di coppia?

...che si stia con la precedente o con la nuova persona?

Personalmente, dopo quel che è successo anche a me... non penso avrò più la fiducia al 100% con nessuna altra donna in futuro allo stesso livello.

99% magari si... ma mai più al 100%.

Almeno "la tipa" è stata sincera con tutte le conseguenze del caso (che in questo caso non mi sembrano essere state troppo negative... ad eccezione della "goccia di buio").


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ma una volta traditi e consapevoli... si potrà mai essere più convinti di qualcosa in un rapporto di coppia?
> 
> ...che si stia con la precedente o con la nuova persona?
> 
> ...


Una cosa è lai fiducia, una cosa è la perdita dell'ingenuità.
Senza la prima non campi, senza la seconda si.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ma una volta traditi e consapevoli... si potrà mai essere più convinti di qualcosa in un rapporto di coppia?
> 
> ...che si stia con la precedente o con la nuova persona?
> 
> ...


Tu avresti, hai, una percentuale di fiducia sufficiente.
Per me Nuovo non ce l'ha. E non conta che lei la meriti o no.
Conta se lui la ha.


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ma una volta traditi e consapevoli... si potrà mai essere più convinti di qualcosa in un rapporto di coppia?
> 
> ...che si stia con la precedente o con la nuova persona?
> 
> ...



Ciao

secondo me, poni il peso su un aspetto errato. Ti rode che abbia avuto un'altro. È un fattore di orgoglio che riguarda te. E non vedi, che ora potresti avere più fiducia di prima, perché lei ha fatto un suo percorso personale, e ora lei sa. 


sienne


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu avresti, hai, una percentuale di fiducia sufficiente.
> Per me Nuovo non ce l'ha. E non conta che lei la meriti o no.
> Conta se lui la ha.



eh già


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a dire il vero, non c'è nessun bicchiere.
> Lui l'ha lasciata durante un suo percorso di crisi profonda.
> ...



Non posso darti verdi, te ne darei 50 minimo.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Maggio 2015)

Capisco che gli roda.
Ma non stavano assieme.

Bene ha fatto lei a parlarne perchè -a quanto ho capito- l'altro lo conosce e c'è una storia di ripicche... meglio saperlo dalla propria donna che da un altro.

Triste che lui non sia riuscito ad aiutarla nel suo momento di depressione -sono parziale lo so ma grazie al cielo ci saranno pure altre voci a dire l'opposto di quel che dico io- e colgo -sì sono parziale e soggettiva- una sorta di fastidio per questa sua malattia. Fastidio al quale attribuisco il fatto che lei non sia riuscita ad approfittare dell'aiuto di lui.

Comunque visto che ora sono assieme, si cercano si amano "in maniera più matura" etc etc,

il problema non capisco quale sia...


----------



## Daniele34 (6 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> C*apisco che gli roda.
> Ma non stavano assieme.*


Quando si sta assieme non si firma nessun contratto su carta... della serie: "dal giorno X il rapporto è finito" e buona sera.

Quando stai con una persona e vi lasciate ti aspetti che, come te, l'altra persona si guardi un attimo dietro per vedere cosa si sta lasciando alle spalle... un poco di nostalgia e dolore.
Per il nostro amico probabilmente è stata così e si aspettava qualcosa di simile dalla sua compagna... 

...cavolo, se oggi il tuo ragazzo/a ti lascia o lo/a lasci ed il giorno dopo sta a fare i salti sul letto con qualcun altro/a... magari qualche dubbio ti passa per la testa.

Non  credo, che un rapporto dove ci si possa essere amati può finire tutto dall'oggi al domani... a meno che l'altra persona già non fosse coinvolta sentimentalmente con un'altra da tempo.

Ma come diavolo si fa? 

Che poi lei sia tornata e abbia raccontato tutto... tanto di cappello, non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## Lucrezia (6 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Quando si sta assieme non si firma nessun contratto su carta... della serie: "dal giorno X il rapporto è finito" e buona sera.
> 
> Quando stai con una persona e vi lasciate ti aspetti che, come te, l'altra persona si guardi un attimo dietro per vedere cosa si sta lasciando alle spalle... un poco di nostalgia e dolore.
> Per il nostro amico probabilmente è stata così e si aspettava qualcosa di simile dalla sua compagna...
> ...


Ma scusa eh, solo perchè tu attribuisci al sesso un determinato significato e un determinato valore non significa che sia per tutti così. Non significa necessariamente che lei non soffrisse, che si fosse dimenticata del fidanzato o che fosse una forma di festeggiamento in stile 'cazzo me ne frega'. A volte il sesso non c'entra una beata fava con la persona che ami - in questo caso poi, addirittura la persona che non sapevi manco più se amavi - a volte è solo un momento tuo, di confronto con te stesso. Poteva essere una prova, per vedere come la faceva sentire dopo tanti anni, essere con qualcun altro. Poteva essere un modo di reagire al dolore, oh, ognuno reagisce a modo suo. Poteva essere un mero esercizio ginnico. Poteva essere la sperimentazione di un, com'è essere tutta mia, non mi ricordo più...? Mi piace o no? Mi da fastidio? Mi fa strano? Poteva essere qualsiasi cosa ma non mi sembra si possa concludere su due piedi che si trattasse di disinteresse, mancanza di amore, impegno, riflessione o che dir si voglia. Questo evento si è verificato al di fuori della coppia. E secondo me, potrebbe essere stato un evento costruttivo per l'unione. Perchè a volte, quando si è in crisi e si è da tanto insieme, si può pure rischiare di idealizzare l'essere soli e il sesso sportivo; quindi, talvolta, può anche essere positivo ricordarsi, senza manco violare il principio monogamo della coppia ribadisco, che non c'è proprio niente di simpatico a rotolarsi in giro con un tizio a caso quando da qualche parte c'è un uomo che ami e che vorresti riavere. Magari prendersi i suoi spazi anche in quel senso, l'ha aiutata a vedere le cose più chiaramente. A me non sembra si possa bollare come un gesto di disrispetto o di disinteresse.


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ma scusa eh, solo perchè tu attribuisci al sesso un determinato significato e un determinato valore non significa che sia per tutti così. Non significa necessariamente che lei non soffrisse, che si fosse dimenticata del fidanzato o che fosse una forma di festeggiamento in stile 'cazzo me ne frega'. A volte il sesso non c'entra una beata fava con la persona che ami - in questo caso poi, addirittura la persona che non sapevi manco più se amavi - a volte è solo un momento tuo, di confronto con te stesso. Poteva essere una prova, per vedere come la faceva sentire dopo tanti anni, essere con qualcun altro. Poteva essere un modo di reagire al dolore, oh, ognuno reagisce a modo suo. Poteva essere un mero esercizio ginnico. Poteva essere la sperimentazione di un, com'è essere tutta mia, non mi ricordo più...? Mi piace o no? Mi da fastidio? Mi fa strano? Poteva essere qualsiasi cosa ma non mi sembra si possa concludere su due piedi che si trattasse di disinteresse, mancanza di amore, impegno, riflessione o che dir si voglia. Questo evento si è verificato al di fuori della coppia. E secondo me, potrebbe essere stato un evento costruttivo per l'unione. Perchè a volte, quando si è in crisi e si è da tanto insieme, si può pure rischiare di idealizzare l'essere soli e il sesso sportivo; quindi, talvolta, può anche essere positivo ricordarsi, senza manco violare il principio monogamo della coppia ribadisco, che non c'è proprio niente di simpatico a rotolarsi in giro con un tizio a caso quando da qualche parte c'è un uomo che ami e che vorresti riavere. Magari prendersi i suoi spazi anche in quel senso, l'ha aiutata a vedere le cose più chiaramente. A me non sembra si possa bollare come un gesto di disrispetto o di disinteresse.


Quotissimo.


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Quando si sta assieme non si firma nessun contratto su carta... della serie: "dal giorno X il rapporto è finito" e buona sera.
> 
> Quando stai con una persona e vi lasciate ti aspetti che, come te, l'altra persona si guardi un attimo dietro per vedere cosa si sta lasciando alle spalle... un poco di nostalgia e dolore.
> Per il nostro amico probabilmente è stata così e si aspettava qualcosa di simile dalla sua compagna...
> ...



Ciao

tu ti chiedi come si fa?
Già mentre stavate assieme lei aveva iniziato a non provare più nulla ... non è avvenuto così. 
Ti sei allontanato. E questo atto, non sai cosa abbia potuto scatenare in lei. 
Confusione? Ricerca di conferma? Paura? Libertà? Crisi? Un sentirsi soli ecc. NON LO SAI. 
È inutile che tu valuti secondo un tuo metro di misura e secondo un tuo sentire. 
Costruisci delle aspettative secondo dei parametri tuoi ... ma lei non stava bene,
e questo può cambiare tutto. Ma proprio tutto. A volte ci si perde ... e poi ci si ritrova. 
È questo che ti ha dimostrato. Metti da parte il tuo orgoglio ... e guarda lei!


sienne


----------



## drusilla (6 Maggio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ma scusa eh, solo perchè tu attribuisci al sesso un determinato significato e un determinato valore non significa che sia per tutti così. Non significa necessariamente che lei non soffrisse, che si fosse dimenticata del fidanzato o che fosse una forma di festeggiamento in stile 'cazzo me ne frega'. A volte il sesso non c'entra una beata fava con la persona che ami - in questo caso poi, addirittura la persona che non sapevi manco più se amavi - a volte è solo un momento tuo, di confronto con te stesso. Poteva essere una prova, per vedere come la faceva sentire dopo tanti anni, essere con qualcun altro. Poteva essere un modo di reagire al dolore, oh, ognuno reagisce a modo suo. Poteva essere un mero esercizio ginnico. Poteva essere la sperimentazione di un, com'è essere tutta mia, non mi ricordo più...? Mi piace o no? Mi da fastidio? Mi fa strano? Poteva essere qualsiasi cosa ma non mi sembra si possa concludere su due piedi che si trattasse di disinteresse, mancanza di amore, impegno, riflessione o che dir si voglia. Questo evento si è verificato al di fuori della coppia. E secondo me, potrebbe essere stato un evento costruttivo per l'unione. Perchè a volte, quando si è in crisi e si è da tanto insieme, si può pure rischiare di idealizzare l'essere soli e il sesso sportivo; quindi, talvolta, può anche essere positivo ricordarsi, senza manco violare il principio monogamo della coppia ribadisco, che non c'è proprio niente di simpatico a rotolarsi in giro con un tizio a caso quando da qualche parte c'è un uomo che ami e che vorresti riavere. Magari prendersi i suoi spazi anche in quel senso, l'ha aiutata a vedere le cose più chiaramente. A me non sembra si possa bollare come un gesto di disrispetto o di disinteresse.


Standing ov(ul)ation [emoji2]


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ma scusa eh, solo perchè tu attribuisci al sesso un determinato significato e un determinato valore non significa che sia per tutti così. Non significa necessariamente che lei non soffrisse, che si fosse dimenticata del fidanzato o che fosse una forma di festeggiamento in stile 'cazzo me ne frega'. A volte il sesso non c'entra una beata fava con la persona che ami - in questo caso poi, addirittura la persona che non sapevi manco più se amavi - a volte è solo un momento tuo, di confronto con te stesso. Poteva essere una prova, per vedere come la faceva sentire dopo tanti anni, essere con qualcun altro. Poteva essere un modo di reagire al dolore, oh, ognuno reagisce a modo suo. Poteva essere un mero esercizio ginnico. Poteva essere la sperimentazione di un, com'è essere tutta mia, non mi ricordo più...? Mi piace o no? Mi da fastidio? Mi fa strano? Poteva essere qualsiasi cosa ma non mi sembra si possa concludere su due piedi che si trattasse di disinteresse, mancanza di amore, impegno, riflessione o che dir si voglia. Questo evento si è verificato al di fuori della coppia. E secondo me, potrebbe essere stato un evento costruttivo per l'unione. Perchè a volte, quando si è in crisi e si è da tanto insieme, si può pure rischiare di idealizzare l'essere soli e il sesso sportivo; quindi, talvolta, può anche essere positivo ricordarsi, senza manco violare il principio monogamo della coppia ribadisco, che non c'è proprio niente di simpatico a rotolarsi in giro con un tizio a caso quando da qualche parte c'è un uomo che ami e che vorresti riavere. Magari prendersi i suoi spazi anche in quel senso, l'ha aiutata a vedere le cose più chiaramente. A me non sembra si possa bollare come un gesto di disrispetto o di disinteresse.


Condivido assolutamente.


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ma scusa eh, solo perchè tu attribuisci al sesso un determinato significato e un determinato valore non significa che sia per tutti così. Non significa necessariamente che lei non soffrisse, che si fosse dimenticata del fidanzato o che fosse una forma di festeggiamento in stile 'cazzo me ne frega'. A volte il sesso non c'entra una beata fava con la persona che ami - in questo caso poi, addirittura la persona che non sapevi manco più se amavi - a volte è solo un momento tuo, di confronto con te stesso. Poteva essere una prova, per vedere come la faceva sentire dopo tanti anni, essere con qualcun altro. Poteva essere un modo di reagire al dolore, oh, ognuno reagisce a modo suo. Poteva essere un mero esercizio ginnico. Poteva essere la sperimentazione di un, com'è essere tutta mia, non mi ricordo più...? Mi piace o no? Mi da fastidio? Mi fa strano? Poteva essere qualsiasi cosa ma non mi sembra si possa concludere su due piedi che si trattasse di disinteresse, mancanza di amore, impegno, riflessione o che dir si voglia. Questo evento si è verificato al di fuori della coppia. E secondo me, potrebbe essere stato un evento costruttivo per l'unione. Perchè a volte, quando si è in crisi e si è da tanto insieme, si può pure rischiare di idealizzare l'essere soli e il sesso sportivo; quindi, talvolta, può anche essere positivo ricordarsi, senza manco violare il principio monogamo della coppia ribadisco, che non c'è proprio niente di simpatico a rotolarsi in giro con un tizio a caso quando da qualche parte c'è un uomo che ami e che vorresti riavere. Magari prendersi i suoi spazi anche in quel senso, l'ha aiutata a vedere le cose più chiaramente. A me non sembra si possa bollare come un gesto di disrispetto o di disinteresse.



quoto


----------



## Daniele34 (6 Maggio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> *Ma scusa eh, solo perchè tu attribuisci al sesso un determinato significato e un determinato valore non significa che sia per tutti così.* Non significa necessariamente che lei non soffrisse, che si fosse dimenticata del fidanzato o che fosse una forma di festeggiamento in stile 'cazzo me ne frega'. A volte il sesso non c'entra una beata fava con la persona che ami - in questo caso poi, addirittura la persona che non sapevi manco più se amavi - a volte è solo un momento tuo, di confronto con te stesso. Poteva essere una prova, per vedere come la faceva sentire dopo tanti anni, essere con qualcun altro. Poteva essere un modo di reagire al dolore, oh, ognuno reagisce a modo suo. Poteva essere un mero esercizio ginnico. Poteva essere la sperimentazione di un, com'è essere tutta mia, non mi ricordo più...? Mi piace o no? Mi da fastidio? Mi fa strano? Poteva essere qualsiasi cosa ma non mi sembra si possa concludere su due piedi che si trattasse di disinteresse, mancanza di amore, impegno, riflessione o che dir si voglia. Questo evento si è verificato al di fuori della coppia. E secondo me, potrebbe essere stato un evento costruttivo per l'unione. Perchè a volte, quando si è in crisi e si è da tanto insieme, si può pure rischiare di idealizzare l'essere soli e il sesso sportivo; quindi, talvolta, può anche essere positivo ricordarsi, senza manco violare il principio monogamo della coppia ribadisco, che non c'è proprio niente di simpatico a rotolarsi in giro con un tizio a caso quando da qualche parte c'è un uomo che ami e che vorresti riavere. Magari prendersi i suoi spazi anche in quel senso, l'ha aiutata a vedere le cose più chiaramente. A me non sembra si possa bollare come un gesto di disrispetto o di disinteresse.


anche questo giusto... ho fatto presente solo quello il nostro compagno di sventure possa aver sentito.

Certo! qualsiasi sia il suo significato, se il tuo amato compagno ti mollasse oggi e domani si stesse già ingroppando un'altra... magari qualche domanda se la farebbero tutti.

Altrimenti si richiede il famoso "periodo di pausa" si fa la scappatella... e poi si ritorna all'ovile.
Tanto non stavamo più assieme!  tutto BELLO E PULITO.
E' giusto?
Può magari succedere 1 volta! Ma se la cosa diventa routine magari può dar fastidio.

Se LEI lo ha confessato è perché appunto... si è resa conto che non è stata una cosa proprio simpatica.

Magari alcune cosse possono far sorgere delle domande e dei dubbi, ma questi dubbi a volte possono far nascere la voglia di migliorare e migliorarsi.

Ci sono molte, troppe sfumature negli essere umani per riuscire a dare un proprio punto di vista in poche righe è veramente difficile se non impossibile... (senza considerare le proprie esperienze personali e la propria relatività! Quindi la variabile è esponenziale al cubo).


O forse sono ancora coinvolto dalla mia storia da non poter trarre ancora un metro di giudizio in merito o un punto di vista più chiaro.


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Da alcuni post che ho scritto credo i essermi spiegato male.
> *Il succo della storia è ci amiamo, ci cerchiamo e vogliamo costruire un futuro insieme*.
> Non stavamo insieme, era libera di vivere, non le ho mai imposto nulla perché se nel rapporto manca l'aria non riuscirei a viverlo.
> Quella gliel'hanno fatta mancare i suoi con pressioni varie, tanto da affrettarla al matrimonio e cose simili.
> ...


Ciao "nuovo" (nomen omen).

Allora, senza il neretto, il mio commento sulla tua storia sarebbe molto diverso. Ma se  la storia non si fa con i "se", figurati un forum..
Ergo: leggi il neretto (tuo). Rileggilo. Diventi il tuo mantra. E' tutto lì, di che altro vuoi parlare. Nel momento in cui hai deciso ("amo, cerco, voglio che lei sia il mio futuro") il resto è fuffa.

Se poi ti accorgi che il neretto non è vero, e che non è vero che hai deciso, allora ripassa e ti dico.


----------



## Higgins (6 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Cinque anni di fidanzamento passati tra alti e bassi, scoprendo amicizie false come una 60€ di carta, condividendo la quotidianità, superando momenti davvero difficili che la vita ci ha posto davanti, come il suicidio di un caro amico, lutti di persone care. Ci siamo supportati a vicenda in ogni occasione.
> 
> Poi vengo trasferito per lavoro in un'altra città, lei entra in uno stato di buio che la porta a chiudersi totalmente con me e con il mondo e si sente sotto pressione da parte dei suoi che le parlano solo di quanto mi fa stare male questo suo stato.
> 
> ...



Mah... dopo soli 5 giorni è già a letto con un altro?!!!?!?
O ne ha raccattato uno qualsiasi per la strada, oppure ce l'aveva già sottomano. Il sospetto io ce l'avrei


----------



## Daniele34 (6 Maggio 2015)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Mah... dopo soli 5 giorni è già a letto con un altro?!!!?!?
> O ne ha raccattato uno qualsiasi per la strada, oppure ce l'aveva già sottomano. Il sospetto io ce l'avrei


Sembra che con una ripassata dopo essersi lasciati si schiariscono meglio le idee.

Effettivamente ci sto pensando anche io... a saperlo prima con 50€ mi schiarivo subito le idee invece di stare 2 mesi a pensarci sopra!

Certo che se loro ora si amano meglio e più di prima... c'è poco da pensare... meglio impegnarsi sul presente.


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2015)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Mah... dopo soli 5 giorni è già a letto con un altro?!!!?!?
> O ne ha raccattato uno qualsiasi per la strada, oppure ce l'aveva già sottomano. Il sospetto io ce l'avrei


O sapeva perfettamente dove trovarlo.
A me non sembra poi così strano.


----------



## Lucrezia (6 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> O sapeva perfettamente dove trovarlo.
> A me non sembra poi così strano.


Esatto.


----------



## Daniele34 (6 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> O sapeva perfettamente dove trovarlo.
> A me non sembra poi così strano.


Che è uguale a "ce lo aveva sotto mano"... 

di sicuro per una donna trovare un maschio allupato non ci vuole molto... affascinante o meno che sia.

Ho visto spesso bei ragazzi avventarsi su ragazze veramente poco affascinanti senza farsi problemi.


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Che è uguale a "ce lo aveva sotto mano"...
> 
> di sicuro per una donna trovare un maschio allupato non ci vuole molto... affascinante o meno che sia.
> 
> Ho visto spesso bei ragazzi avventarsi su ragazze veramente poco affascinanti senza farsi problemi.


Si, è simile ma l'insinuazione di fondo è diversa, per l'appunto.
Non è detto che tra i due ci fosse una qualche sorta di legame prima. 
Basta un numero di telefono, un contatto, un collega che sai si mostrerebbe disponibile.


----------



## Daniele34 (6 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si, è simile ma l'insinuazione di fondo è diversa, per l'appunto.
> Non è detto che tra i due ci fosse una qualche sorta di legame prima.
> Basta un numero di telefono, un contatto, un collega che sai si mostrerebbe disponibile.


Poi adesso con i social somo tutti (o quasi) raggiungibili...


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Poi adesso con i social somo tutti (o quasi) raggiungibili...


Appunto.
Per passare dal nulla a una scopicchiata 5 giorni possono bastare. Non mi farei molte domande al riguardo.


----------



## Daniele34 (6 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Per passare dal nulla a una scopicchiata 5 giorni possono bastare. Non mi farei molte domande al riguardo.


ma fai pure un paio di giorni senza troppo impegno...

(forse mi sono perso qualcosa nelle discussioni... ma ha detto 5 giorni?)

PS: mi rendo conto che la discussione si sta spostando su qualcosa che oramai NON conta più nulla. Potrebbero essere 2 potrebbero essere 100 dipende da cosa si sta vivendo in quel momento.... ma insomma un poco di curiosità...


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ma fai pure un paio di giorni senza troppo impegno...
> 
> (forse mi sono perso qualcosa nelle discussioni... ma ha detto 5 giorni?)
> 
> PS: mi rendo conto che la discussione si sta spostando su qualcosa che oramai NON conta più nulla. Potrebbero essere 2 potrebbero essere 100 dipende da cosa si sta vivendo in quel momento.... ma insomma un poco di curiosità...


Si erano 5


----------



## Daniele34 (6 Maggio 2015)

poi... tutti a dire:

"ma si, non c'è nulla di male, anche dopo mezza giornata... se ti ha lasciato ed è andato a infilare con un' altra non vale, poteva far quel che gli pare, era disperato poverino! Tutto OK! :up:"


...poi succede a loro e:


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ciao "nuovo" (nomen omen).
> 
> Allora, senza il neretto, il mio commento sulla tua storia sarebbe molto diverso. Ma se  la storia non si fa con i "se", figurati un forum..
> Ergo: leggi il neretto (tuo). Rileggilo. Diventi il tuo mantra. E' tutto lì, di che altro vuoi parlare. Nel momento in cui hai deciso ("amo, cerco, voglio che lei sia il mio futuro") il resto è fuffa.
> ...



:rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:


e lì ne vedresti delle belle....


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> e lì ne vedresti delle belle....


attendo opcorn:


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

continuo ad avere quell'impressione, che non si tratta di una goccia ... 
ma di un oceano ... sotto sotto ... che fa male. 


sienne


----------



## nuovo87 (6 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> continuo ad avere quell'impressione, che non si tratta di una goccia ...
> ma di un oceano ... sotto sotto ... che fa male.
> ...


Se fosse stato un oceano ognuno avrebbe proseguito per la propria strada.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> poi... tutti a dire:
> 
> "ma si, non c'è nulla di male, anche dopo mezza giornata... se ti ha lasciato ed è andato a infilare con un' altra non vale, poteva far quel che gli pare, era disperato poverino! Tutto OK! :up:"
> 
> ...



Hai scritto una serie di post uno più sgradevole dell'altro.


----------



## Lucrezia (6 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> poi... tutti a dire:
> 
> "ma si, non c'è nulla di male, anche dopo mezza giornata... se ti ha lasciato ed è andato a infilare con un' altra non vale, poteva far quel che gli pare, era disperato poverino! Tutto OK! :up:"
> 
> ...


Dico che la situazione è già delicata di per sé e non c'è bisogno di aggiungere insinuazioni e malafede anche un po ' fuori contesto. Capisco che tu, come tutti, abbia i tuoi traumi e la tua storia che ti influenzano, ma credo che cercare di togliere ulteriore fiducia a chi vuol ricostruire non aiuti nessuno


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Dico che la situazione è già delicata di per sé e non c'è bisogno di aggiungere insinuazioni e malafede anche un po ' fuori contesto. Capisco che tu, come tutti, abbia i tuoi traumi e la tua storia che ti influenzano, ma credo che cercare di togliere ulteriore fiducia a chi vuol ricostruire non aiuti nessuno


Quoto. 
Non è che il nostro nuovo faccia male a sentirsi "colpito" dall'accaduto: amare per molti significa sentire un senso di "appartenenza" fisica che sopravvive anche quando i patti sono rotti. Ma questo è un ragionamento ovvio quanto sterile.


----------



## Daniele34 (6 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai scritto una serie di post uno più sgradevole dell'altro.


...a parer mio, non è stato bello quel che ha fatto la sua EX compagna dopo soli 5 giorni.

Che poi questo possa aver migliorato e far prendere coscienza potrebbe essere possibile... anche se (sempre a parer mio) non c'è prova in merito se fosse accaduto altro! Ci sono coppie che sono tornate assieme anche senza essersi fatta una scappatella.

Do troppa importanza al sesso mi dicono...

Se voi veniste tradite domani con un nuovo compagno... non penso che la prendereste con troppa superficialità.

Secondo me il problema è proprio questo, svalutare il sesso e la propria intimità.

E non entro in altri particolari altrimenti rischio di esser linciato... dico solo che al tempo, quando non ero impegnato, sono stato anche io a letto con donne già impegnate... e so... 



Lucrezia ha detto:


> Dico che la situazione è già delicata di per sé e non c'è bisogno di aggiungere insinuazioni e malafede anche un po ' fuori contesto. Capisco che tu, come tutti, abbia i tuoi traumi e la tua storia che ti influenzano, ma credo che cercare di togliere ulteriore fiducia a chi vuol ricostruire non aiuti nessuno


la situazione non mi sembra delicata... stanno ricominciando e tutto va meglio di prima si stanno dando un' opportunità come forse ce la stiamo dando anche noi  nella mia storia.

Io non perdono per ora... sono stato cornificato e NON è stato un mio errore, c'erano almeno altri modi
 per evitare (anche una coltellata alla schiena sarebbe stata meglio)!

La mia lei come voi ha sminuito la cosa... ed è proprio questa la cosa che fa più rabbia! e forse ora se ne è accorta! Anche perché dopo averle detto: 
"ok, era una cosa solo fisica, potrei anche accettarla se mi concentrassi... ma se ora, me la vado a fare anche io una scopata solo per distrarmi? tu come la prenderesti visto che comunque mi hai lasciato?" Lei naturalmente è scoppiata a piangere dicendo che le avrebbe dato molto fastidio... ECCHECCAZZO allora! Sminuiscono solo quando si devono parare il culo?

dopo 6 SETTIMANE sono uscito con una mia vecchia amica, (molto carina) lei lo ha saputo, e la prima cosa che mi ha detto è stata: 
"cioè... tu dopo 6 settimane già ti vedi con un'altra?" (stava partendo la battuta ma ho evitato per non  ricadere nei miei errori passati).

Sembra quasi che una scopata random con compagni differenti ogni tanto ci possa anche stare.

Posso provare ad accettare lo schifo, voltarmi e basare la nostra relazione su altro perchè potrà (forse) darmi emozioni più grandi... come sta facendo il nostro amico, ma NON accetterei mai che si ripeta, anche se le probabilità ci possono essere (poi sono sempre dell'opinione che se succede una volta può anche succedere una seconda quindi bisogna rimediare agli sbagli fatti in precedenza ed impegnarsi).


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...a parer mio, non è stato bello quel che ha fatto la sua EX compagna dopo soli 5 giorni.
> 
> Che poi questo possa aver migliorato e far prendere coscienza potrebbe essere possibile... anche se (sempre a parer mio) non c'è prova in merito se fosse accaduto altro! Ci sono coppie che sono tornate assieme anche senza essersi fatta una scappatella.
> 
> ...


Daniè... il punto è che non stiamo parlando di te.
Stiamo parlando del rapporto di nuovo. Lui ha già fatto delle scelte al riguardo e il problema non è che gli faccia male il fatto che durante la "pausa" lei si sia scopata un altro, il problema è PERCHE' lui senta questa cosa come una macchia sulla loro relazione. In questo caso è utile contestualizzare il gesto, capire se lui ha fiducia o sente che qualcosa si è spezzato, etc.


----------



## Daniele34 (7 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Daniè... il punto è che non stiamo parlando di te.
> Stiamo parlando del rapporto di nuovo. Lui ha già fatto delle scelte al riguardo e il problema non è che gli faccia male il fatto che durante la "pausa" lei si sia scopata un altro, il problema è PERCHE' lui senta questa cosa come una macchia sulla loro relazione. In questo caso è utile contestualizzare il gesto, capire se lui ha fiducia o sente che qualcosa si è spezzato, etc.


La mia questione era solo riferita ad un esempio pratico visto e considerato che non mi sembra una cosa normale da parte di una persona farsi una scopata 5 giorni dopo aver troncato una relazione.

Voi pensatela come preferite... per me è come un tradimento. 

la macchia c'è e rimarrà per sempre non ci sono cavoli...

Poi se lui troverà qualcosa di migliore (come sembra stia trovando) bene... altrimenti ciccia.


----------



## sienne (7 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Se fosse stato un oceano ognuno avrebbe proseguito per la propria strada.



Ciao

ups ... mi scuso. 
Ho letto Daniele34 (anche nell'altro thread) e nella mente pensavo che fosti tu. 
Vero, nelle tue parole non c'è tanto sarcasmo e amarezza ... ho fatto confusione. 



sienne


----------



## nuovo87 (7 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ups ... mi scuso.
> Ho letto Daniele34 (anche nell'altro thread) e nella mente pensavo che fosti tu.
> ...


Non preoccuparti, e grazie per lo spunto di riflessione perché ho pensato a quanto possa incidere questa macchia. L'esclusività non si recupera ma il sapere di lottare insieme per qualcosa di buono, con un'ottica totalmente differente e matura, fa passare ogni ombra.

Poi ripeto, la crisi andava avanti da un pó per seri motivi e avevamo bisogno di seguire un percorso personale, che con le sue conseguenze ha portato a ritrovarci.


----------



## Diletta (7 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti, e grazie per lo spunto di riflessione perché ho pensato a quanto possa incidere questa macchia.* L'esclusività non si recupera *ma il sapere di lottare insieme per qualcosa di buono, con un'ottica totalmente differente e matura, fa passare ogni ombra.
> 
> Poi ripeto, la crisi andava avanti da un pó per seri motivi e avevamo bisogno di seguire un percorso personale, che con le sue conseguenze ha portato a ritrovarci.



Vero: l'esclusività non si recupera, ma credimi, non è un problema insormontabile.
Quello che davvero conta è l'esclusività del cuore che prima aveva vacillato tanto da indurla a "tradire", ma che ora esiste e la avvertite forte entrambi.
Un amore vero sopravvive indenne ad una tempesta, mettetelo dunque alla prova!
E in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Tessa (7 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> La mia questione era solo riferita ad un esempio pratico visto e considerato che non mi sembra una cosa normale da parte di una persona farsi una scopata 5 giorni dopo aver troncato una relazione.
> 
> Voi pensatela come preferite... per me è come un tradimento.
> 
> ...


Daniele, sei acido, pensa alla tua di situazione che mi pare che predichi bene ma razzoli malissimo....


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> La mia questione era solo riferita ad un esempio pratico visto e considerato che non mi sembra una cosa normale da parte di una persona farsi una scopata 5 giorni dopo aver troncato una relazione.
> 
> Voi pensatela come preferite... per me è come un tradimento.
> 
> ...


io non sono per niente d'accordo


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> La mia questione era solo riferita ad un esempio pratico visto e considerato che non mi sembra una cosa normale da parte di una persona farsi una scopata 5 giorni dopo aver troncato una relazione.
> 
> Voi pensatela come preferite... per me è come un tradimento.
> 
> ...



E quanto dovrebbe durare il lutto secondo te? Parto dall'assunto che spesso le motivazioni che stanno dietro il cercare nuovi rapporti immediatamente dopo averne troncato uno siano abbastanza futili. Ma nonostante questo qual'é il tempo che deve intercorrere? E poi che tipo di relazione si deve iniziare? Le gramaglie sono d'obbligo o si può mettere la mini?


----------



## Daniele34 (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E quanto dovrebbe durare il lutto secondo te? Parto dall'assunto che spesso le motivazioni che stanno dietro il cercare nuovi rapporti immediatamente dopo averne troncato uno siano abbastanza futili. Ma nonostante questo qual'é il tempo che deve intercorrere? E poi che tipo di relazione si deve iniziare? Le gramaglie sono d'obbligo o si può mettere la mini?


Ho capito che rimuginare sul come e sul quanto magari al nostro amico non interessa e forse neanche interessa la mia opinione.

Stanno ricostruendo assieme... e ora come ora quel che importa è che stanno bene assieme... la goccia la sente ma cosa vuoi che sia rispetto al mare di passione che li circonda?

Beati loro che si sono scelti consapevoli di nuovo!


----------



## sienne (7 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Ho capito che rimuginare sul come e sul quanto magari al nostro amico non interessa e forse neanche interessa la mia opinione.
> 
> Stanno ricostruendo assieme... e ora come ora quel che importa è che stanno bene assieme... la goccia la sente ma cosa vuoi che sia rispetto al mare di passione che li circonda?
> 
> Beati loro che si sono scelti consapevoli di nuovo!



Ciao

perché tutto questo sarcasmo?
Cosa ti rode?


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Ho capito che rimuginare sul come e sul quanto magari al nostro amico non interessa e forse neanche interessa la mia opinione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perché non mi rispondi? Quand'è che è consentito dopo la fine di una storia averne un'altra? Di quanto tempo stiamo parlando? E soprattutto perché?


----------



## Daniele34 (7 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché tutto questo sarcasmo?
> Cosa ti rode?
> ...


Nessun sarcasmo.

Sono felice per loro... perchè anche io sto facendo la stessa cosa...e mi rendo conto vhe ci spno sempre più alti e meno bassi!


----------



## sienne (7 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Nessun sarcasmo.
> 
> Sono felice per loro... perchè anche io sto facendo la stessa cosa...e mi rendo conto vhe ci spno sempre più alti e meno bassi!



Ciao

ok ... allora ti ho letto male. 


sienne


----------



## Spot (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perché non mi rispondi? Quand'è che è consentito dopo la fine di una storia averne un'altra? Di quanto tempo stiamo parlando? E soprattutto perché?


Quoto diamine.

Secondo me spesso quando si parla di tradimento si fa confusione.
Confusione tra un sentimento di gelosia e possessività fisica che ci sta, ma secondo me è terribilmente superficiale (soprattutto se stiamo parlando di coinvolgimenti non emotivi) e tra il problema vero che rende un tradimento qualcosa di insopportabile che può incrinare la coppia: la perdita della fiducia e la rottura dei patti "non scritti".

La gente reagisce alle rotture nelle maniere più disparate: una di queste reazioni è scoparsi il mondo.
Quindi proprio chi si è sentito tradito mentre la coppia era ancora in piedi dovrebbe andarci piano.


----------



## nuovo87 (8 Maggio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vero: l'esclusività non si recupera, ma credimi, non è un problema insormontabile.
> Quello che davvero conta è l'esclusività del cuore che prima aveva vacillato tanto da indurla a "tradire", ma che ora esiste e la avvertite forte entrambi.
> Un amore vero sopravvive indenne ad una tempesta, mettetelo dunque alla prova!
> E in bocca al lupo!


Crepi, si è creata una complicità che non immaginavamo di poter avere. Ogni coppia è un equilibrio tra tantissimi fattori e ci vuole energia per restare in piedi e le delusioni fanno parte del pacchetto.

C'è una cosa che non lascio correre, ovvero il comportamento nel momento di crisi degli amici, o presunti tali. Hanno rincarato la dose, facendoci terra bruciata intorno, isolandoci e spingendoci ad avere ulteriori dubbi. 
Infatti a lei è stato più volte raccontato che io l'avessi tradita svariate volte nella nuova città.

Quelle persone fanno parte del passato definitivamente, anche se restano suoi parenti.


----------



## Daniele34 (8 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> C'è una cosa che non lascio correre, ovvero il comportamento nel momento di crisi degli amici, o presunti tali. Hanno rincarato la dose, facendoci terra bruciata intorno, isolandoci e spingendoci ad avere ulteriori dubbi.
> Infatti a lei è stato più volte raccontato che io l'avessi tradita svariate volte nella nuova città.
> 
> Quelle persone fanno parte del passato definitivamente, anche se restano suoi parenti.


Questo è un comun denominatore per tutti...

Anche io mi allontano per lavoro e ogni volta alla mia EX, parenti e amici le dicevano e le dicono: "sai quante corna avrai?"

Qualcuno lo fa per cercare di aiutare e qualcuno lo fa per invidia... confondendo di più le idee.


----------



## Lucrezia (8 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Questo è un comun denominatore per tutti...
> 
> Anche io mi allontano per lavoro e ogni volta alla mia EX, parenti e amici le dicevano e le dicono: "sai quante corna avrai?"
> 
> Qualcuno lo fa per cercare di aiutare e qualcuno lo fa per invidia... confondendo di più le idee.


Normalmente chi ha vita misera si diletta a rendere tale anche quella dei propri cari :unhappy:


----------



## Higgins (19 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> O sapeva perfettamente dove trovarlo.
> A me non sembra poi così strano.


Ma infatti nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che  per cominciare qualcos'altro subito dopo una relazione,  vuol dire che i presupposti hai cominciato a crearli prima (almeno i presupposti, ma spesso anche altro).


----------



## Ghostly (25 Maggio 2015)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Cinque anni di fidanzamento passati tra alti e bassi, scoprendo amicizie false come una 60€ di carta, condividendo la quotidianità, superando momenti davvero difficili che la vita ci ha posto davanti, come il suicidio di un caro amico, lutti di persone care. Ci siamo supportati a vicenda in ogni occasione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ti capisco!

E ora il consiglio banale e frettoloso

Chiodo scaccia chiodo. Schioda una cassa intera!


----------



## nuovo87 (26 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Ti capisco!
> 
> E ora il consiglio banale e frettoloso
> 
> Chiodo scaccia chiodo. Schioda una cassa intera!


Se sentissi il bisogno di vendicarmi la lascerei per non cadere nello squallore.


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

Vendicarsi é orribile... La terapia del chiodo é più come una automedicazione ;-)


----------



## nuovo87 (2 Luglio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> e lì ne vedresti delle belle....


vincent le cose tra noi vanno bene e il ciò che ho scritto in neretto vale, però sono davvero curioso di sapere il tuo parere


----------



## nuovo87 (23 Agosto 2017)

*Aggiornamenti*

Risalve a tutti,

dopo due anni, vi scrivo per dirvi che la storia procede bene, di acqua sotto i ponti ne è passata tanta e quella "goccia di buio" si è diluita fino ad essere un ricordo.

E' accaduta una cosa molto strana e fastidiosa, che stride con tutto il resto: dopo aver manifestato la possibilità e la volontà di convogliare a nozze fra qualche anno, abbiamo iniziato a ricevere delle lettere anonime offensive e di una cattiveria inaudita con insulti, foto e riferimenti espliciti a quello che è accaduto qualche anno fa.

Ogni lettera è diversa dalle precedenti, in stile, forma e tipo di insulti e pur avendo chiesto parere alle autorità non è possibile rintracciare chi le abbia recapitate, pur essendo in un piccolo paese.

Da quando ci siamo riavvicinati abbiamo cercato di allontanare le persone tossiche che avevamo intorno, persino alcuni suoi parenti coetanei che facevano parte del nostro gruppo di amici e che in quella situazione ci hanno sguazzato.


----------



## Outdider (23 Agosto 2017)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Risalve a tutti,
> 
> dopo due anni, vi scrivo per dirvi che la storia procede bene, di acqua sotto i ponti ne è passata tanta e quella "goccia di buio" si è diluita fino ad essere un ricordo.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2017)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Risalve a tutti,
> 
> dopo due anni, vi scrivo per dirvi che la storia procede bene, di acqua sotto i ponti ne è passata tanta e quella "goccia di buio" si è diluita fino ad essere un ricordo.
> 
> ...


ciao e bentornato 
saranno i soliti impiccioni invidiosi


----------



## nuovo87 (23 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ciao e bentornato
> saranno i soliti impiccioni invidiosi



a che pro scrivere cose simili?  Non vi nascondo che voglio beccare il/i sociopatico/i  che si permette/ono di scrivere cose simili. 

L'unico gruppo di cui sospetto sono proprio i parenti coetanei della mia ragazza perché il tizio con cui lei è stata è il cugino del ragazzo di sua cugina minore. (che al mercato mio padre comprò:rock


----------



## Outdider (23 Agosto 2017)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> a che pro scrivere cose simili?  Non vi nascondo che voglio beccare il/i sociopatico/i  che si permette/ono di scrivere cose simili.
> 
> L'unico gruppo di cui sospetto sono proprio i parenti coetanei della mia ragazza perché il tizio con cui lei è stata è il cugino del ragazzo di sua cugina minore. (che al mercato mio padre comprò:rock


Sarebbe bello beccarlo/i in flagranza...cacchio come mi sarei scatenato.


----------



## nuovo87 (24 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello beccarlo/i in flagranza...cacchio come mi sarei scatenato.


Se scoprissi che fossero effettivamente i suoi parenti o uno di loro li/lo denuncerei comunque alle autorità


----------



## nuovo87 (24 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ciao e bentornato
> saranno i soliti impiccioni invidiosi


ci sono esempi su questo forum di qualcuno che ha avuto esperienze simili? e se sì come le avete risolte?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2017)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> ci sono esempi su questo forum di qualcuno che ha avuto esperienze simili? e se sì come le avete risolte?


di solito si risolvono con la pazienza e se riesci a scoprire qualcosa,  non agire subito ma pondera e attendi che siano tranquilli e soddisfatti e poi agisci 

comunque la cosa importante e' che le lettere non hanno scalfito il vostro legame quindi come vedi una bella vittoria l'hai ottenuta 
l' intento magari era quello di separarvi ma come capita spesso in caso di spioni anonimi fanno dei bei buchi nell'acqua  sui quali affogano


----------



## nuovo87 (24 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> di solito si risolvono con la pazienza e se riesci a scoprire qualcosa,  non agire subito ma pondera e attendi che siano tranquilli e soddisfatti e poi agisci
> 
> comunque *la cosa importante e' che le lettere non hanno scalfito il vostro legame* quindi come vedi una bella vittoria l'hai ottenuta
> l' intento magari era quello di separarvi ma come capita spesso in caso di spioni anonimi fanno dei bei buchi nell'acqua  sui quali affogano



non riuscirebbero a scalfire il rapporto, però ti assicuro che hanno toccato dei tasti che al tempo definì "detonatori" ovvero situazioni, persone o cose che facevano male. 

Sto cercando una frase o un particolare nelle lettere per smascherarli. La denuncia è stata depositata contro ignoti e mi sto organizzando per montare una telecamera in direzione della cassetta


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2017)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> non riuscirebbero a scalfire il rapporto, però ti assicuro che hanno toccato dei tasti che al tempo definì "detonatori" ovvero situazioni, persone o cose che facevano male.
> 
> Sto cercando una frase o un particolare nelle lettere per smascherarli. La denuncia è stata depositata contro ignoti e mi sto organizzando per montare una telecamera in direzione della cassetta


 prevedi l'arrivo di altre missive ?


----------



## trilobita (24 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> prevedi l'arrivo di altre missive ?


Mi chiedo che avranno mai da scrivere.
Una volta scritto che la ragazza l'ha tradito,che è una poco di buono,lui magari lo definiranno cornuto,cervo e quant'altro,ma non è che ci sia del gran materiale per riempire lettere su lettere.
Rischiano seriamente di essere ripetitivi


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi chiedo che avranno mai da scrivere.
> Una volta scritto che la ragazza l'ha tradito,che è una poco di buono,lui magari lo definiranno cornuto,cervo e quant'altro,ma non è che ci sia del gran materiale per riempire lettere su lettere.
> Rischiano seriamente di essere ripetitivi


e lo so ma di gente che non si fa i cazzi suoi o invidiosa o rosicona o fuori de capoccia ce ne e' 
i parenti poi taluni son veramente parenti serpenti


----------



## nuovo87 (24 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi chiedo che avranno mai da scrivere.
> Una volta scritto che la ragazza l'ha tradito,che è una poco di buono,lui magari lo definiranno cornuto,cervo e quant'altro,ma non è che ci sia del gran materiale per riempire lettere su lettere.
> Rischiano seriamente di essere ripetitivi


hai centrato il contenuto, oltre agli insulti in tutte le lettere ritornano le minacce di rendere nota la situazione alle nostre famiglie, ai genitori e al paese e che sarà fatto il possibile per far saltare il matrimonio

hanno minacciato che più ci si avvicinerà alla data e più il materiale che hanno diventerà compromettente, con foto, conversazioni what's app ecc


----------



## nuovo87 (24 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e lo so ma di gente che non si fa i cazzi suoi o invidiosa o rosicona o fuori de capoccia ce ne e'
> i parenti poi taluni son veramente parenti serpenti



un esempio, io e la mia compagna utilizziamo pochissimo i social e da qualche mese il cugino del tizio in questione mette cuori e simili solo sulle foto in cui io e lei siamo insieme e di persona ci saluta o ci rivolge la parola solo se siamo con altri parenti


----------



## Outdider (24 Agosto 2017)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> hai centrato il contenuto, oltre agli insulti in tutte le lettere ritornano le minacce di rendere nota la situazione alle nostre famiglie, ai genitori e al paese e che sarà fatto il possibile per far saltare il matrimonio
> 
> hanno minacciato che più ci si avvicinerà alla data e più il materiale che hanno diventerà compromettente, con foto, conversazioni what's app ecc


Quindi il cerchio si restringe...persone molto, ma molto vicine a voi...ammenochè il "tradimento" non sia stato un solo singolo episodio, allora ci potrebbero essere altri soggetti in gioco.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2017)

Non ho capito perché queste idiozie ti colpiscono.
Pensi che sapere che lei ha avuto una storia renderebbe difficili i rapporti con le famiglie alla vigilia del matrimonio?
Io non credo.
Sei certo che invece non sei certo che la storia sia finita allora?


----------



## nuovo87 (24 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Quindi il cerchio si restringe...persone molto, ma molto vicine a voi...ammenochè il "tradimento" non sia stato un solo singolo episodio, allora ci potrebbero essere altri soggetti in gioco.



in che senso? lei è stata con l'altro due volte, una pochi giorni esserci lasciati e l'altra a distanza di venti giorni

Sono sicuro che i suoi parenti coetanei, che uscivano nello stesso gruppo, sappiano tutto perché il ragazzo con cui lei è stata è imparentato con uno di loro.

Lo so è un pò troppo contorta come situazione


----------



## nuovo87 (24 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito perché queste idiozie ti colpiscono.
> Pensi che sapere che lei ha avuto una storia renderebbe difficili i rapporti con le famiglie alla vigilia del matrimonio?
> Io non credo.
> Sei certo che invece non sei certo che la storia sia finita allora?



Sono certo che sia finita allora, comprendo che lei abbia timore di essere vista negativamente dai suoi genitori e dai miei se sapessero con queste lettere di questa cosa, ma alla fine penso che siano cose private e non saranno i pettegolezzi a complicare le cose.

Queste cose colpiscono perché ci toccano da vicino e abbiamo talmente tante cose a cui pensare, tra lavoro e ristrutturazione casa, che non possiamo preoccuparci di gestire anche questi stalker psicopatici, che probabilmente sono anche parenti.


----------



## Outdider (24 Agosto 2017)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> in che senso? lei è stata con l'altro due volte, una pochi giorni esserci lasciati e l'altra a distanza di venti giorni
> 
> Sono sicuro che i suoi parenti coetanei, che uscivano nello stesso gruppo, sappiano tutto perché il ragazzo con cui lei è stata è imparentato con uno di loro.
> 
> Lo so è un pò troppo contorta come situazione


Nel senso, che c'è stato un altro episodio, con un'altra persona di cui tu non sai, oltre a quei due di cui tu sai.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Agosto 2017)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Sono certo che sia finita allora, comprendo che lei abbia timore di essere vista negativamente dai suoi genitori e dai miei se sapessero con queste lettere di questa cosa, ma alla fine penso che siano cose private e non saranno i pettegolezzi a complicare le cose.
> 
> Queste cose colpiscono perché ci toccano da vicino e abbiamo talmente tante cose a cui pensare, tra lavoro e ristrutturazione casa, che non possiamo preoccuparci di gestire anche questi stalker psicopatici, che probabilmente sono anche parenti.


sicuro che siano parenti e non l'altro tizio?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2017)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Sono certo che sia finita allora, comprendo che lei abbia timore di essere vista negativamente dai suoi genitori e dai miei se sapessero con queste lettere di questa cosa, ma alla fine penso che siano cose private e non saranno i pettegolezzi a complicare le cose.
> 
> Queste cose colpiscono perché ci toccano da vicino e abbiamo talmente tante cose a cui pensare, tra lavoro e ristrutturazione casa, che non possiamo preoccuparci di gestire anche questi stalker psicopatici, che probabilmente sono anche parenti.


Gestitelo così


----------



## stany (24 Agosto 2017)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> hai centrato il contenuto, oltre agli insulti in tutte le lettere ritornano le minacce di rendere nota la situazione alle nostre famiglie, ai genitori e al paese e che sarà fatto il possibile per far saltare il matrimonio
> 
> hanno minacciato che più ci si avvicinerà alla data e più il materiale che hanno diventerà compromettente, con foto, conversazioni what's app ecc


E rischiano anche il penale....a che pro? 
A chi giova? Ad uno spasimante deluso,ad un parente che ci rimetterebbe economicamente, ad  "amici" che conoscono i dettagli,all'amante di lei scaricato?


----------



## trilobita (24 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E rischiano anche il penale....a che pro?
> A chi giova? Ad uno spasimante deluso,ad un parente che ci rimetterebbe economicamente, ad  "amici" che conoscono i dettagli,all'amante di lei scaricato?


In effetti manca il movente..


----------



## nuovo87 (14 Settembre 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In effetti manca il movente..


ne abbiamo ricevute delle altre e il movente a quanto pare è solo la cattiveria, immischiarsi in cose private e cercare inutilmente di minare il nostro rapporto

ora ci sono delle belle telecamere collegate in remoto pronte a dirmi chi è la merda, o chi sono le merde


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2017)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> ne abbiamo ricevute delle altre e il movente a quanto pare è solo la cattiveria, immischiarsi in cose private e cercare inutilmente di minare il nostro rapporto
> 
> ora ci sono delle belle telecamere collegate in remoto pronte a dirmi chi è la merda, o chi sono le merde


Quindi le lettere vengono imbucate nella cassetta direttamente dal mittente? Non inviate per posta?
Se è cosi, allora un indizio buono ce l'hai già. E' un/a coglione/a completo/a.

Tra l'altro hai detto di aver ricevuto anche delle foto. Che tipo di foto?


----------



## nuovo87 (7 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi le lettere vengono imbucate nella cassetta direttamente dal mittente? Non inviate per posta?
> Se è cosi, allora un indizio buono ce l'hai già. E' un/a coglione/a completo/a.
> 
> Tra l'altro hai detto di aver ricevuto anche delle foto. Che tipo di foto?


Fotomontaggi, fatti male, dove sono state aggiunte corna a caso su mie foto


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2017)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Fotomontaggi, fatti male, dove sono state aggiunte corna a caso su mie foto


Fai una denuncia contro anonimi e fai che si SAPPIA che l'hai fatta.
Se non è completamente coglione la smette.


----------



## arula (12 Dicembre 2017)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma vaffanculo, coglione
> ma che uomini di merda ci sono in giro?
> ma se lei leggesse sta cosa quanto esattamente pensi che ci metterebbe a scaricarti come meriti?


bo non ho capito st'uscita sinceramente, me la spieghi?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> bo non ho capito st'uscita sinceramente, me la spieghi?


Ho letto anch'io questa storia ormai datata (é del 2015): mi sembra la reazione di chi ha semplicemente travisato il senso della frase.


----------



## arula (14 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ho letto anch'io questa storia ormai datata (é del 2015): mi sembra la reazione di chi ha semplicemente travisato il senso della frase.


ah grazie ^-^


----------



## nuovo87 (28 Dicembre 2018)

arula ha detto:


> ah grazie ^-^


Ciao, si aveva palesemente travisato con modi non proprio educati


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Ciao, si aveva palesemente travisato con modi non proprio educati


Non aveva travisato. Aveva espresso un concetto giustissimo con parole sbagliate.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Dicembre 2018)

nuovo87 ha detto:


> Ciao, si aveva palesemente travisato con modi non proprio educati


e poi ti sei sposato o no? come e' andata a finire?


----------

